# GOLDEN OLDIES



## Grumpygirl

Hi there,
There are a few of us here on abroadies who have been around for quite a long time in one way or another and I can honestly say I've personally made some lovely friends here. Thing is that one by one we're all moving on, some with tx, some being successful, others going on to adopt or do surrogacy and others giving up. I guess it's not somewhere anyone can stay forever, a going abroad for treatment board. 

But, in the interests of friendship and keeping up with people we've come to know as friends does anyone want to join in a Golden Oldies thread? That's not to exclude any newbies if they want to ask questions or join in the chat, but it ought to be somewhere that those of us it hasn't worked for don't have to read the intricacies of other people's tx on a day to day basis and just keep up with each other. 

Bluebell and I were talking about this and we thought we'd pass it on to you lot. I just don't want to lose the contact I've really enjoyed (and let's face it, needed) here among the lovely abroadie ladies.

Big hugs,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Giggly,

Do I count as a Golden Oldie? Though at the moment I feel more like a Forlorn Hope....

Jules
xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Giggly

Lovely idea, I certainly don't post much but I do love to read your adventures  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh lovely, people have replied! I was a bit worried...  

Anyone welcome, especially you Jules.   I'm about the same as you in the forlorn hope dept! Except we're not doing tx anymore!  

Larkles, you post as much as you fancy, hun, and tell us about some of your adventures too.  

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly, I think it is a great idea, as you say, it is difficult sometimes to watch people come and go on the Abroadies, sometimes I think that it is like the saying, "always the bridesmaid, never the bride". I don't want to sound old and twisted though....

Jules
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Wonderful idea , Giggly. Would I be able to join you ? I know I hope to have tx in the new year but I would not post any details on this thread. I too feel like I have met so many wonderful people on the Abroadies thread and really want to keep up those friendships. We've been through so much and shared each other's journeys, it would be a shame to loose touch.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Giggles

This is a lovely idea. Can I join? Please let me know if I should remove the picture of Monty from my avtar if it upsets anyone. I totally understand and would not be in the least bit offended.

Helen
x


----------



## crusoe

GG - this idea sounds perfect.

Thanks!!

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## three_stars

GG- perfect... I would love to join you all here from time to time to stay in touch.  You have been so lovely and supportive as have the other "golden oldies" and I would be sad to lose all contact but understand it is hard to stay on TTC board.  There are so many that have more or less disappeared already and maybe would not have if had a little contact place like this.  

bonnie


----------



## MOODY

HI,giggly, this is great, can i join? you have all been so good to me.
I too hope to have tx in new year, but will keep that for the abrodies theard.
This will be a lovley place,(to just chil out) with all the firendships we have made.
        moody x


----------



## safarigirl

please can i join toooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .....


----------



## HEM

I think you have hit on a good idea, and would love to join you all

Helen


----------



## Grumpygirl

Welcome everyone, am very pleased to see lots of familiar faces here.  

Bloobs- where are you, duck?    

Off for a swim in a bit, got a free pass for the local gym for the next few days so am going to try to be trim before Xmas. (Ha- fat chance!) DH has organised various local tradesmen to come round on my days off this week so not sure when I'm going to go to the gym now! School's out for Xmas though, 2 1/2 weeks off- yay! 

Pre-Xmas hugs to everyone.  
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Bel

GG,

Oooohh..great idea. I would love to join as I think I am definately the 'Golden Oldie!!'.

Great idea hun,

Bel,x


----------



## RSMUM

Would it be ok if I join too? hope so..but please feel free to slap my wrists if I go on about anything you don't want to hear about - REALLY want to keep in touch with you guys and was getting quite upset at thought of you all wandering off to other sites.....I still giggle at the various things we've all posted about over the years...despite all the sadness and horror, you lot have often had me  !!! 

D x


----------



## safarigirl

giggly thanks for starting this thread .... i would so love to be part of it, as i have so many friends still of the "golden" abroadies ... and if i could be of support in any way i would love to be, and of course as rsmum says to continue our chats and laughs ... however if it is inaprropriate in any way, i will jsut lurk and post cryptic messages (no jokes aside, i understand ....)

tradesmen ... what is your husband thinking, you fit and trim, lovely men coming to your door, he's asking for it!!!!!

pre christmas hugs straight back to you ....


----------



## safarigirl

ps - just realised i'm 45 and havnt changed my age ticker for two years ... guess that really does make me a golden oldie!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crikey, Safarigirl, you're VERY welcome! Numpty.     I can't imagine you ever being inappropriate, you're about the most sensitive fluffy-wuffy person on here!

As for you, RSMum, well I don't know, you might be a troublemaker.     

Bel, Sasha, Moody, HEM, B123,Crusoe and anyone else- welcome!  

Anyway, you lot, you don't need to ask my permission, it's just somewhere to keep in touch.   I'm just happy so many of you think it's a good idea. It's not to exclude any new abroadies either, just to have a tx free place to chat. 

As for the tradesmen, today's was 5 or so years older than my Dad so no worries there for DH! There will be a whole stream of tradesmen here soon as we're planning some building work but I haven't met any nice ones yet. There was a very flirty plasterer last year but not sure we'd have him again. Plus he wasn't very nice looking. Oh, so shallow of me!

Ciao for now,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Giggles - are you going to put a Santa hat on your rock?!   or at least a bit of tinsel...

Ho!Ho!ho! and all that!


----------



## radnorgirl

I agree with Debs - festive decorations are definately required for [email protected] on a rock!!  

Helen
x


----------



## safarigirl

go giggly go, i want to see that c*&* of a rock in its festive glory!!!!!!!! Purleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Grumpygirl

You lot are pervs, but you are quite right. Let me see what I can do...  

Tomorrow though, off next door for emergency babysitting tonight.


----------



## Bel

GG,

yay...let's see santa's c**k on a rock!!! (oopps did that sound rude??!!), i'M SURE YOU LOT WON'T MIND!!

Bel,xx


----------



## RSMUM




----------



## safarigirl

jumping for joy, cant wait for the unveiling!!!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

No pressure then!


----------



## RSMUM

troublemaker? me?! 

sorry GG


----------



## Grumpygirl

Do you lot know how hard it is to find tinsel to fit a willy? Having loads of trouble here! May go to the card making shop and see what I can find. 

Laters! 

RSMum- never!


----------



## safarigirl

gg - cant your ask your dh to model it for you, so you can get an idea of what to do!!!!!!!!!! - or the tradesmen!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Safarigirl- nice idea but as Jennifer and Bluebell will tell you the COAR is somewhat disappointing in its girth- don't want to offend DH!

I have an idea of what to do but it involves the next door neighbours...


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ok, am fed up now, took a pic, played withit on the pc and can't get the darn thing to shrink to a suitable file size for an avatar. Grrr! Been playing for 1/2 ht and have to do other things now, will get dh to help later if I'm not too lary or tired after our Xmas party.

Sorry ladies.


----------



## crusoe

We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...
We want the Christmas COAR ...

            

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

I am looking forward to seeing a c*ck on a rock with a Santa hat on!  

Jules
xxx

PS have you tried Paint.net good for resizing piccies, have a Google for it.


----------



## Grumpygirl

So demanding, you lot... Will just have to wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Jaydi

Hellooo!
Oh yes count me in!  I’m definitely a veteran.  We could do with some Golden Girls laughs round here – what a great idea.  And I hate the thought of such phenomenal women disappearing into the ether and leaving me here.  

Good luck with the shrinking the COAR – is that really what you want though  
I can shrink it for you on my PC and email it back to you if need Giggly?  I would consider it an honour.  

Love to all  
Jaydi xxx


----------



## Bel

GG,

Come on hun...no pressure, but we are ALL counting on you!! 

We want Christmas COAR!!!

Bel,x


----------



## safarigirl

mmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhh til tomorrow for the big (or small it seems) COAR unveiling!!!


----------



## MOODY

Hi Giggly, realy looking forward, to the unveiling of the COAR)  
hope y0u dont shrink it to MUCH!!!!  I WONT BE ABLE TO SEE IT!   HAVE TO PUT ON MY CONTACT LENS  
is he wearing a santa hat? Ooooooooooooo and what have the neighbours or what part have they in it!!!!!!
mmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhh? cant quite put my little finger on it!!!!!    
BY THE WAY!!  what time is the UNVEILING OF THE CHRISTMAS COAR.....
WE HAVE TO SEE IT......  
UNTIL THEN.   
    MOODY xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Here for your great pleasure, after days of anticipation................ the COAR gets festive!

DH reckons I needed to place the cock a bit lower down and he looks like he's 'tickling' himself with his beard. I just think Santa needs a smile on his face.  

Let me know what you think!

PS Didn't need to involve the neighbours but must give my Mum her santa back!


----------



## safarigirl

giggly i'll never look at santa the same again!!!!!!!!  

You're a star!!!!  Still giggling .....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Giggly, that is a great Christmas dec! Are you going to hang it on your tree?    

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

and      to you Giggly!! Just hilarious!


----------



## MOODY

O Giggly,   well i never thought that santa   was into that kind of thing!!!  
O WELCOME O SANTA    FOR UNVEILING YOUR BIG COAR      
    .
thanks giggly, what can i say.....     
MOODY x


----------



## MOODY

Just me again you deserve   some lucky bubbles...here they come......


----------



## Misty C

Here you all are!  I wondered why 'Abroadies' had been a little quiet.  This is such a great idea for chatting so pleeeeeease let me join in?

Giggly - what a girl COAR is an absolute Christmas cracker no wonder Santa's smiling.

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Welcome, Misty! SO glad you've joined us> 

Yes, Santa certainly has a smile on his face but I wonder how long it will last as surely he'll faint with all the blood gone from his head ? Maybe it's the viagra I gave him with his whisky and mince pie.  

Mwah!

PS Thanks for the bubbles, Moody.


----------



## Jaydi

Oh that’s marvellous – yes Santa does look very pleased with himself doesn’t he?  Viagra is a wonderful thing…      

Thanks for the laughs Giggly!  Merry Christmas Ho Ho Ho      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## crusoe

COAR !!!!!

Well GG it was certainly worth the wait!!

Happy Christmas everyone!! I finished work at 3pm today for Christmas - Hurrah!!!!              

Love to all
Crusoe xxx


----------



## Newday

You are soooooooooo naughty but funny with it!

Well maybe I'll get my head around txc in Feb but not very positive at the mo so we'll see.


Wishing everyone a Happy Christmas love Dawn


----------



## MOODY

Hi Giggly,   and the rest of you naughty, children    
santa, would want to cut down on the vigara!... by the look of him.. ??     
or he wont have the energy for christmas eve!!!    
wishing you all a merry christmas, and a happy 2008, 
Here is plenty of     
for all my F.F. Love MOODY. XX


----------



## safarigirl

mmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh santa your sack looks very full if you dont mind me saying .... i hope you will be down my chimney later on tonight!!!  I'll be waiting for you!!!


----------



## Bel

GG,

Love it!!!  

I hope Santa has something in his sack for me...I have been good this year!!

Merry Christmas all my abroadie buddies,

Lots of love,

bel,xx


----------



## Jaydi

Tampax have announced that they will 
be replacing the cord on their tampons 
with a piece of tinsel. This will be for the 
Christmas period only.

Happy Christmas Golden Oldies!

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Jaydi -  

I have posted a Happy Christmas message on the main Abroadies thread, but just in case anyone missed it, I hope that all the Golden Oldies have a good Christmas!

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Here I am ... better late than never !
What a treat that we have this 'bunch of old trouts' thread at last ! Well done Giggles !
I would say that anyone is welcome ...if you feel like a golden oldie then you are one !!!!
Mmmmmmmmm, luuurvely festive stroking !
I'm surprised our friend hasn't been worn away by now ! (thank god the real ones don't).
Byeeeeeeeeeee,
Bloobs xxxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Oooohh Bluebell, I'm still laughing!!!
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bloobs!

Old trouts?! I see myself more as some kind of exotic tropical fish!











Jules
xxx


----------



## mini-me

This is where you all are!  Been away for Christmas.

GG -      That's one very happy santa!!


Happy New Year to you all,
love mini-me
xxx

Still laughing


----------



## RSMUM

Happy New Year from one old trout to a few more!           


XXXXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Happy New Year to all the Golden Oldies!









Jules
xxx


----------



## MOODY

Hi goldies, HAPPY NEW YEAR, did you all behave  last night!!!! 
O God i was soooooooooo sick   mind you DH, fell asleep in the bathroom!!!!
i tryed to give him a hand   but all i was able for was my bed, 
GIGGLY   A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY   TO YOU, HAVE A GREAT TIME  
bye for now, love MOODY.X


----------



## bluebell

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our lovely laughing lady !  Only you could have a birthday at such a party time of year ! Hope you are having a lovely time !
Bloobs xxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Happy Birthday to you Giggly!!  










Jules
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Happy New Year everyone!!       How are your heads?  

Goodbye 2007!!!!!!!!!

And Happy Birthday Giggly   – hope you've had a fabby time.  

Love to all - so looking forward to chatting with you phenomenal golden girls all through 2008 - 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GG...hope you have had a good day!!

I was also sick moody. We didn't get home till 6.30am New Years Day...party animals or what!!

Love to you all,

Bel,xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn- great news. Here's to a lovely start to 2008 and a BFP for you and lots of others.

Hi to everyone, apologies as have been a bit awol as we've been away and I've got to actually plan lessons for tomorrow now. Bit of a shock after 2 1/2 weeks!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes- how did you know, Jen?Huh?? I may have told you  Grin Idiot but don't remember it!  Roll Eyes Anyway, it was a lovely surprise to come back and have so many lovely wishes and I kept all my cards and pressies for when we got back too and it was so nice to open them all and EVERYTHING!

REALLY don't want to go back tomorrow, am struggling to get motivated to see my especially scrotey class tomorrow let alone plan anything for them to learn. Any ideas Huh

Here's to a fab 2008 and lots of happiness for everyone! I hope it's better than 2007 was but I've already started it with antibiotics, another abcess on my gum and sickness and diarrohea.  To be fair though, that did start in 2007 so maybe we can forget it and move towards a lovely 2008.  Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy

Love to everyone, no time for personals really. Well, would love to but may get the sack if I do! (for teaching crap lessons.)
Giggly
xx

PS Will try to write more over the weekend .


----------



## bluebell

Giggles, you should give up the teaching job and become a comedian ......you are always guaranteed to make us all laugh ! Hope you enjoyed your time away !  

Bel, you wild child !!  I got home at 3.00pm but managed not to chunder !  

I'm 'working' at home today ... too much snow.  Nearly got stuck on the motorway home yesterday ... down to one lane and loads of people stuck and in my way !

Big 2008 snogs to you all !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## larkles

Belated Happy New Year to all   

Giggly-if you look at the bottom of the page on main index you have calendar or something like that, there are the list of upcoming birthdays   you were lucky I decided to look on the right day  

Hope your 1st day back at school wasn't that bad afterall 

Lucky Bluebell working at home today due to snow, wish we would get some here in London-doesn't feel like Christmas without it

Lovely to see some familiar names here, anyone heard from penelope positive lately?

Larkles
x


----------



## bluebell

Funny, but I was wondering about Penelope Positive too.  Is anyone in touch with her ?  She was so lovely and I would love to know how she is getting on.  It's so sad when people disappear from FF, as we have no way of knowing where they have gone, or if they will ever ocme back !!    
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya goldies,
Just thought I'd update you on my latest dental disaster- went today to the gnasher man as my infection still hadn't cleared up and he ripped the bugger out!  

It doesn't hurt too much luckily, just need to eat soup and mashed potato for a while. Was kind of hoping 2008 was going to be an improvement on 2007 though, so hopefully that's the last of it.   Came home from school at lunchtime as it was bleeding lots and didn't want to bleed on the kids. Had a lovely kip and can just about talk again now.  

Bel- you are such a stop out! I want to come to one of your parties, we're so boring compared to you. I stayed up until 3.30 am for the work's xmas party though and had to get the train back the following morning after staying at my friend's house (unplanned). Was really funny as I had my big cosy ski type jacket on over my posh cocktail frock (not a good look with the hangover I had) , waiting on a street corner the following morning as my Mum came to pick me up. It looked like I'd pulled the night before! As if.   Hope to meet up with you again soon, not sure when though. Must get our thinking heads on.

Bloobs- Thanks for you IM, will try to reply tomorrow. I was thinking about Pos Pen last week on holiday too, hope she'd ok. 

Larkles- so it was you who outed me!! Thanks I guess! It was lovely to have so many birthday greetings and I had a lovely warm feeling inside.  

Hugs to everyone, 
love
Giggly
xx

PS Any top tips for post-extraction food? I've made a lovely soup tonight and had ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oooh Giggly, sorry to hear about your gnasher! I couldn't face ice cream at the best of time, chills me to the bone. Can only suggest soup, scrambled eggs,certainly not toast or crunchy biscuits! Sending you a healing hug


----------



## bluebell

Howabout alcohol to numb the pain  .. a nice bottle of wine isn't difficult to chew on !
Seriously tho, sorry to hear about yer gnasher - it must have been a shock.  I think teeth are crap design.  Why don't we just keep getting new ones like when we lose our milk teeth.  Why not permanent new growth like nails ?  
Hope you are feeling OK. Are you going to get a flasie ?  My mum has one false tooth and it falls out when she is drunk / laughing. That is mostly tho coz she doesn't bother to use the glue stuff that she is supposed to use !
Love to all the other old trouts !
Blooooooooooooobs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hello Girls! I haven't posted for ages because almost all of my old friends seemed to have disappeared. Also not sure what thread I belong to now not TTC (actually thats not true, I am always trying but realistically its not going to happen naturally and we are not planning treatment....). So pleased to find you all again! I hope you remember me - and Mateo - and that its OK to join you here?

Love Jan xxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

janny nice to see you again, and mateo never to be forgotten!!!!


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Janny !
So good to hear from you !!
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease stay on Golden Oldies !!
How is the lovely man ?
R misses him and can't want to meet up !
How is sunny Espana ?
Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hello Safarigirl and Bluebell - thanks for the enthusiastic welcome   Its good to 'see' you again. Must do proper catch up soon - I want to hear all about your girls please. Mateo is just starting to walk and highly delighted - grinning from ear to ear and shrieking with excitment. We have to go to the hospital next week to have blood taken for his 6 month check up - then back in the middle of Feb for his results. Although he seems completely well my stomach still turns over at the prospect.... 

Will see if I can find a more recent photo of him for the avatar. If it upsets anyone to see his photo on here please let me know - its just that I can't work the photo album system (despite Bluebell's patient tutoring!).

Off to beddy byes now -

Love Jan & Mateo xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jan, Great to hear from you again. Mateo looks like a handsome darling in his photo. Don't they grow up fast. So pleased that he is happy & healthy nowadays. 

Bloobs, looking forward to catching up.

Giggly, hope the infection has cleared up and that you're feeling better. Get well hugs.

I'm in a horrible TTC limbo land at the moment. My cycle was canceled (not my choice) but still no answers. So yet more frustrating waiting. I can see this dragging on for months!

Hi to everyone I've missed.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone, 

i guess i'm not really a golden oldie because i've been very crap at posting at times. Anyway, i know a few of you on this thread and it would be great to keep in touch. 

Bluebell, your IM is full ! Please let me know when you've got some space because i've saved a message that i wrote you. 


Hello to Moody, Jaydi, Bel, Larkles, Giggly, Ms M, Safari, Bluebell, Janny, Sasha, B123, Hen, Rsmum, Misty, Radnorgirl, Crusoe              and anyone else i've missed xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Izzy, how's it going?

- ooh Crusoe - your IN box is full too...


----------



## larkles

Hello Janny & Izzy, lovely to see you back here with your bundles  

Giggly-am too waiting for a gnasher to be pulled out, will be a relief though, hope you're fully recovered now

Well I am in the wars, we have lovely decking at the back of our house leading onto our wet and soggy lawn, I went out yesterday to fill up our thousands of bird feeders and went sliding ass over tit on the last part by the steps and landed in a pile of wet soggy mud and banged my back on the step to boot-it wasn't a pretty sight, thank god dh was not aware as he would've had the camera out   My right hand ribs are surely cracked, am in agony, if I cough its very painful so am wobbling around gently this morning

Bonnie, not long for you to go now, can't believe how quickly time has flown  

Love to everyone else

Larkles
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya Oldies But Goodies,

Hope all is well for you lot.  

Larkles, I hope your bruises have disappeared and that you've recovered your pride. My last fall like that was during my 2nd 2ww - doh! Hope the coughing is less painful now, ribs are a nightmare. 

Janny- welcome! Glad to hear the lovely Mateo is doing so well- he certainly looks it. How long until his first date with Bloobs' Ria? (Not her rear...)  

Izzy- lovely to hear from you too. Hope you're doing well with Nipper and your lovely DH. Holly sends a big sloppy kiss to your woofer.  

Got nothing special to say, just thought I'd bump up the thread! Going for a swim in a minute -not what I fancy after a hard day at work but I know my bum will appreciate it. Well, I hope it will shrink rather than anything else! I'm not doing anything odd in the pool.  At least, that's what I told DH!

Hugs to all the Golden Oldies however you got here.  
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Was looking out on news for item on strange maniac doing odd things in pool, but to no avail.  They must have missed the story.
Last time I went swimming DH and I got a nice two for the price of one his'n'hers verrucas.   This reminds me of why I actually prefer swimming in the sea or rivers and should stick to that !  We did freeze our verrucas off with kit from chemists.  Not sure if it worked as haven't looked !
Lots of love to all the old cronies, 
Bloooobsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh no! Not more ghastly feet and toe stories!!! Who was it with the 'orrible toe nail a while back?!! His 'n' Her verrucas - loverly!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

It was my DH's toe- I'll add it as my avatar if you like! Vile, truly vile. He had to photograph it of course. Mind you, I have photographed some bizarre things in my time too...


----------



## Ms Minerva

Ahhhh!!!! Giggly!!!! It is all coming back to me now, if I remember it involved toe nails! Yeuch!!! I just can't stand mens feet, especially when they have hairy toes. Bleugh!


----------



## Fidget

Yeurchhhhh you lot and your gnasher and feet stories 

 

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Grumpygirl

Gnashers and feet, and poo .....


----------



## RSMUM

Oh I remember the old toenail saga!      And didn't someone fall in the canal after their dog? And who was it who painted the garage? or did I make that one up?! 

Bluebell - I managed to drag my DH to the pool on Sunday as DD was desperate for us all to go swimming and I am happy to go but get a bit panicky if she grabs me in deep water - I wear my flip-flops right up top the water's edge though - wish I could get DD to wear hers 

what's the weather like for you all ? It's   and    here tonight and I am   cos I can't get the fire going - need someone to come and do some macho log-chopping for me..so it's off to bed with a hot water bottle and a good book - oooh it's all go here in Wales y'know!  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget

Hmmmmmmmm seem to recall it was our very own Giggly who painted the garage?? she'll shoot me if I am wrong I am sure!!

Sorry to say RS its actually really really really mild down here in the south........ 

I hope you enjoyed your book though  

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bel

Hiya you nutty lot!!

It was me who fell in the canal!! Yes, hilarious for Hubby at the time!!

Still at work, so just a quickie from me to say I hope you all have a fantastic weekend!! You all deserve it!!

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## Janny

Hello mad people! Glad to see you all so cheerful despite your weather... does anyone want a weather report from Spain? No, thought not   Here's a clue . Sorry about that - is there a smiley for smug? Actually I do miss frosty mornings and freshly fallen snow - occasionally anyway.

Jane-up it was so good to read your news. I hope you heal really quickly - I'm sure you will now that you are home with your lovely baby. RSMUM I can't believe how far you are into your pregnancy now - to me it seems to have flown by.

I am struggling a bit at the moment with really strong desire to be pregnant and have another baby... I feel bad about it and haven't even spoken to DH about it. I KNOW should be grateful for what I have and am being greedy - we are so lucky to have Mateo after all we went through to conceive and then the terrible battle he had for survival. I just can't stop thinking about it though.... It isn't logical; I am nearly 40 and we have no idea why Mateo had the problems he did, so no idea of the likelihood of it happening again. I am tormenting myself with logic versus the ache to have another baby. DH is perfectly happy with what we have and I know will be amazed and probably appalled if I suggest it... we did talk about adopting a second baby but by the time Mateo was a year old he said he was going off the idea. He adores Mateo and thinks that is enough and I know it should be...Hope you don't mind me unloading all this... I am going round in circles with it   I'm not expecting any answers... 

Mateo and I went to Seville last week, as planned to have blood taken for tests. He was such a brave boy - he cried out when the needle went in but then flirted with the nurse while the blood came out. He is such a little charmer - another 15 years and he'll be chatting up the girls and inviting them to take a look at his scars! We are back at the hospital on 15th February for the results. He seems really well but I can't help worrying...

Its so nice to see so many of my old buddies posting back on here - I missed you all. We have been through a lot together and you are the only people I know who really understand. Lets hope that if the board stays active some more old timers will find it and join us.

Love Jan xxx


----------



## bluebell

Janny, I always love hearing your news ... a ray of sunshine from sunny Spain ! Ria tells me to tell you to tell all those Spanish birds to keep off her man !

Bel, how are you ?  No diving in canals this weekend !

Love and kisses to all........
Bloooooobs xxx


----------



## bluebell

Well, I thought I'd reply to myself seeing as noone else has !!      

"Oh yes, Bluebell, I think so too, yes you are so right.  Oh, is that so ? Really, oh well, you really are clever ! Oh I see."  

(That's supposed to be me talking to myself).

Nite nite and Hellllllloooooooooooo, where arrrrre you all ? (echo, echo, echo).
Blooooobs xxxxx


----------



## larkles

Hey Bloobs

The echo worked    

have to trawl up to bed-my b/day today (44   how did that happen  ) too much champers by lovely friends

Hope you have a good nights sleep!

Larkles
x


----------



## three_stars

Happy Birthday Larkles you young chick you!!!!

Bluebell-  heard you too... over myself talking loudly to myself!!!!  As usual.  
I got to thinking how much I actually never talk to people anymore as I "talk" online 90% of the time at least!
The good ole internet... my how it has changed our lives in a space of a decade or two.

How is everyone out in Oldies land?

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

Happy Birthday Larkles! Champagne - my FAVOURITE! 

Safarigirl When's the bar open again?  

Bluebell- how is it going hun? How's the family? How's the work?How's life?! 

Janny - I REALLY know where you are coming from hun....it's a tough one..so hope little Mateo's results come back ok - love the poic by the way - what a cutie!

Bonnie - Exciting times eh?! Thinking of you often

Giggles- how's all the teaching madness going?

Bel - what's happening with you?

Anyone heard from Jennifer? Keep thinking of her..

better go - R woke up early as she was sooo excited thinking of the snow - but nothing - and of course now the time's creeping by again..I am SO disorganised! 

Love and best wishes to you all and apologies to those " goldies " I haven't yet mentioned...

D X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Larkles - just wanted to say thinking of you  Last year put a great strain on DH and I, both the fertility tx and my Dad dying suddenly and we are now having counselling - not ideal when you are going through treatment! 

Have a glass of Champers for me on your birthday









RSMUM - my DD is excited about snow, though I doubt we will get much here "down south".

Janny - Enjoy the Spanish sunshine - thinking of you and Mateo - hope that the blood test are all OK.

Bonnie - I seem to have more friends online than off these days, just wish that we could share a glass of wine or two sometimes! I do sometimes worry that I am a sad geek...









Bel!!! I thought that it was Giggly who fell in the canal! I forgot that it was you! 

Giggly - how is my favouite teacher?

Bloobs - how is it going hun?
















Love to all,

Jules
xx


----------



## Janny

Happy birthday yesterday Larkles   hope you had lots of treats and a lovely day.

SORRY Bluebell! Glad to see you happily agreeing with yourself anyway   You are clearly very well adjusted and sane  . Mateo is just flirting with the senoritas and saving himself for the gorgeous wee lassie in Scotland. 

Thanks for the understanding RSMUM... you have been through so much - I am really loving watching your ticker progress. Congratulations on passing the 26 week milestone.

B123 glad to hear that DD is so excited - hope you can get her some treatment sorted out soon  

Mateo has been sleeping but isn't now! Better go and rescue him from his siesta before he starts to really howl. 

Love - Jan xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello all !

I am supposed to be working from home today, but have succeeded in:

1.  nearly burning the house down with a pot of boiled dry split peas .... house now full of smoke. 

2.  going for a walk in the sun ....well I have been really busy at work recently so needed a skive day !

3.  spending too long on the internet looking up shingles coz I possibly have mild symptoms and was worried I was going to get full blown pustule-flaps like last time !  

Not my most productive of days then !

Big snogs to you all !
Bloobs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bluebell, you post put a  on my face. Glad to hear its not just me who has days when life seems to conspire against you. Glad you enjoyed the sunshine xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bloobs glad that we are only cyber friends, as I have never had chickenpox and so can catch if from people with shingles - so you keep your flappy pustules to yourself!  

Glad it is not only me who burns things, I ruined an expensive saucepan by boiling it dry cooking carrots    

RSMUM - I am enjoying watching your ticker progressing! 

Bonnie - not long for you to go, excited for you!

Giggly  

Jules
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Ah thanks Jules   

Bloob - hope you don't get pustule-flaps  

Sasha - owe you an IM - thinking of you lots

XXXXXXX


----------



## bluebell

Good news is the pustules kept themselves away for now !!

Hope you all having a lovely w/e !!

I'm off now to do my badger surveying.  Feeling smug as have just been valetting my own car   (but then it is the 1st time I have cleaned the inside of it since I have had it ....for 5 years !!     You should have seen what I found under the seats !!  

Love to you all,
Bloooooooooooooobs xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ha! Bloob - have you read "The Secret Life of a Slummy Mummy"? - she has mushrooms growing under her seats!! Hilarious!

How are you all doing?

All's well here - the sun is shining and I'm feeling   too

XX


----------



## Be Be

Hi Golden Oldies,

I am wondering if anyone knows the cut off age for reprofit international(czech republic)egg donation, please help.

Many thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi there goldies

Sorry for my lack of posting - slapped wrist for me!!! I do pop in and read your posts so I thought I would update you on Monty which partly explains my absence. 

When he was 5 weeks old he was rushed to hospital after having a massive series of fits. We spent a week in hospital and had every test done under ther sun. The MRI, the EEG and the lumbar puncture all came back clear and over time dh and I just dismissed it as one of those things. Monty seemed fine and seemde to be developing normally.

About a month ago we had our first appointment with the consultant. We were expecting her to say everything was fine and they did not know why it had happened. Boy were we wrong. They think that it is very likely that Monty has cerebral palsy - probably caused by a viral infection which caused the fits. 

Right now we have many unanswered questions and will will only get the answers with time. Its simply a case of wait and see. I do not know if he will walk or talk. He is so very precious and I love him more than I knew was possible. I have good days and bad days as I am still coming to terms with this.

We are hoping to go back to Spain at the end of this year to have another go as we would love him to have a little brother or sister.

Helen
x


----------



## safarigirl

radnorgirl, i am so sorry to hear that monty has being in hospital, how worrying for you... i hope he is recovering, and that you are given good advice and support for his development.  My cousins son has cerebal palsy and their is much available ... sending you hugs and i can only imagine how hard it is to see your precious child having to go through tests and try and find solutions.
YOu are in my thoughts, please let us know about monty's progress, and of course your own upcoming treatment plans.
big hugs to you and special hugs and kisses to your son


----------



## Sasha B

Radnorgirl, I have IM'd you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Radnorgirl - I have too..

Sasha - what can I say?!               

XXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Helen, what a worrying time for you. As you say, only time will tell. I will IM you too.

Jules
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Helen - I'm so sorry you have this worry about darling little Monty.  I have IM you.

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh Helen!  This is too upsetting.  I hope that is turns out ok for you darling little boy.  Sending you massive hugs and to him as well. 

Bonnie


----------



## radnorgirl

Thank you all for your lovely messages and kind words. At the moment I am still coming to terms with things. I have good days when I am able to feel very positive and then there are bad days when I cannot hold back the tears.

I know that we have been very lucky in that his condition has been diagnosed very early as therapy in the first couple of years can make a major difference. We had our first physiotherapy session on Friaday and the lady that does it was lovely. I know it is impossible to give a firm diagnosis of anything at this stage and some of the consultants leave you feeling totally in the dark - either for fear of mis-informing you of for fear of being sued. Anyway the phsio lady told us what she thought and to be honest it was all quite positive. Monty has quadropleagic (affecting all four limbs) cp. He has variable tone meaning sometimes the muscles are too stiff and sometimes they are floppy. He is using all of his limbs which is positive making the likely prognosis much more positive. The physio thinks that the cognitive skills that he is already displaying are very promising so his mental capacity may not be affected. 

I know this is very promising and I should try and remain positive. I should remember that I am very blessed to have him in my life - most of us on this thread have had a long hard struggle with fertility issues and I should not forget how painful that is in itself.

Gonna have to go - he's just woken up!

Helen
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Helen,
I just read your news and am really sorry to  hear your have this to worry about- sending you all some big hugs.   If it's any help at all I taught a girl with CP in mainstream education with A*s all the way. She did have a few problems with movement but nothing that stopped her doing PE or getting around. I don't know much about her condition or what things mean for Monty but it sounds like he's getting the right kind of help.

Big hugs for you, and a special big one for Monty. 
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Helen, what a tough time for you.  I hope that little Monty doesn't feel any pain at all with his condition.  How did he cope with the physio ?  Hopefully he likes the attention !  he looks such a sweetie in the photo. Big, big hugs from me too, to you and to him.  
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Helen - Only just saw your news as I don't tend to come on to this thread - I am so sorry to hear what has happened to your precious little one.  I am glad you have found a nice physio though - I hope she can work miracles.  Hugest of hugs to you and Monty,

love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone

Helen - its good to hear that plans are in motion for baby Monty and the physio was able to help alleviate some fears for you.  He is the sweatest little baby, give him a sloppy wet kiss from me.  I'll IM you. 

Love to all the golden oldies. 

Misty C
xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi all - my first post on the Goldies

Helen - sorry to hear of your traumas - especialy when you were expecting to hear that everything is OK - hoping your PCT is giving you some support

I've spent just about all day loading my digital photo frame which I got for Christmas - I was going to take it into work and have the piccies on my desk but they're so nice I want to keep them at home so I may have to get another frame for the office.

Work tomorrow  - I went in on Saturday to check my diary  and I got a very public  b*llocking at the front reception on my way out  in front of colleagues and customers from a woman calling herself "the weekend manager" for "going into the office and not informing her of my presence as she is responsible for the building at weekends"     - we're only open and she only works for 3 hours on a Saturday morning for heavens sake

a) I didn't know I had to - I certainly haven't seen anything in writing telling me I had to report to someone outside office hours
b) I greeted the reception staff when I went in so they should have told her I was there and/or advised me that I should have reported to her
c) I must have been on Maternity Leave when she was appointed and she obviously didn't know who I was     - i.e. her managers manager - I've already drafted the email to her manager advising her of what to discuss at the forthcoming appraisal and suggested some communication and interpersonal skills training   

To me it's not about my position in the organisation, my main concern is that perhaps she also reprimands other staff in the public area, in front of colleagues and customers and while I can recognise her actions for what they are, a sign of her inadequacy and insecurity, a more junior member of staff may be distressed and demoralised by this display of power.

Why is it that those with the least power in an organisation always appear to be on the biggest power trips?    

Roll on tomorrow     For once I'm looking forward to a Monday   

Can you tell I'm a scorpion  

Jo  XXX


----------



## radnorgirl

Good evening girls

I just thought I would update you on what is happening with my little man.

Monty is doing really well and today for the first time I am feeling totally positive. Since he was unofficially diagnosed I have been really down and thinking the worst - that he may never be able to walk talk sit up or eat solids, however, after our second physio session today I feel totally positive that he is going to be able to do all of these things and live life to the full.

We seem to have had more info from the physio therapist than anyone else and she is really pleased with his progress. We were not given any new exercises today as his development right now is totally normal for his age !!!. There is still significant stiffness in his arms but the positioning of them has improved significantly over the last two weeks - and there was I worrying that we had not been doing his exercises enough! Monty is now rolling over from his front to back and from his back to his front on a regular basis. He is also trying to sit up and although he can only manage this for a few seconds this is a really great sign. I honestly feel like I am walking on air right now - that a great weight has been lifted. I shall now look forward to getting out of bed instead of thinking that I am gonna try and make it through the day without crying.

Thank you to each and every one of you that have sent me good wishes and IMs. These have meant an awful lot to me in these dark hours. Sending you all huge hugs from Monty

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Helen - so pleased to read your good news! 

Wonderful!

Well done to your darling little Monty! And well done to you too as his Mummy! Do keep us posted on his progress.

Jules
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Helen, that's just fabulous news!!! A real break through after having had this bomb shell dropped out of the blue. I am so pleased for you, dh & Monty. Well done to little Monty (and to you) for getting to grips with his exercises so fast!

Please do keep us updated. We're here for you anytime.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Misty C

Helen - so happy to see that Monty is doing so well. xx

Jo - can't believe your twins are nearly 1!  Good luck with work. xx

Hello to all Golden oldies.  We have SW visit tommorrow and we are talking about a very special 'littlie'.  Really have to do some cleaning as I'm sure they'll be in the cupboards!

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Helen, that is such wonderful news, and well done for finding a phsyio who is giving you help.  That is awesome news, and Monty's development seems great .... i can only imagine how difficult it is to worry about your child that you love so much, and i am so happy that you have been given a ray of light through all of this.  big love and hugs to you.

Misty, how exciting ..... and i'm not talking about clean cupboards!!!!!  Good luck with the SW visit tomorrow, hope it all goes well, hugs to you ...


----------



## bluebell

Helen, so happy for you !!!!  What progress !  Big kisses to Monty from aunty Bloobs xxxx   

Misty .. yiipeeeeeeeeeeee !  Good luck.

Love to everyone else.
Bloooobs xxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls I have just seen this new thread and wondered if I could join you all .I don't post much but I do see alot of names I recognise!

Helen I am so glad you are feeling a lot more positive. Maeve still doesn't roll over and has only ever done it once with my help!, so monty is doing really  well!!

speak soon cescaxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as I am about to have my dinner...

            
     

Dh's   has landed safe & sound in Brno.

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Paxi

Hi all, don't know if you'd let me on here?  I recognise a lot of names!  I don't get to post too much these days but do like to know how everyone is doing - Kitty


----------



## Grumpygirl

Sasha- that's just brilliant news! I'm so pleased for you. Hope you get a lovely bfp soon.  

Misty- have been wondering how you were doing, a littlie just for you is waiting for their fabulous Mummy, I'm sure. They're very lucky too.   Hope to catch up with you soon.

Jo- your posts always make me smile. You're one feisty lady! Could do with you in my corner sometimes.  Big hugs to the kiddies.  

I can't believe how many of the oldies have been successful- it's brilliant. Just wish I was among you... Mother's day has been ok but have to admit I find it a bit hard. My friend mistakenly sent me a text (sent it to the wrong Lisa) saying Happy Mother's Day as it was her first and saying congrats- she's mortified as she knows it would upset me and remind me of what we haven't got so I'm not angry with her. Just sad.   We're on hold for now while we join Surrogacy UK in the hope we meet someone we like who'll consider being our surrogate, plus we're also thinking about adoption. Still in limbo land really. That's fine most of the time as I've got loads going on but Mother's Day is hard.

Anyway, enough wallowing. I'm really pleased this has worked for all of you it has worked for, and for those of us still waiting to be a Mummy, a special hug and a kiss.  

love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - i am just so thrilled to read your good news! That is wonderful that you can now go ahead. I will be following your progress.

Hello to Cesca - I remember you well from the Abroadies, hope to chat to you on the Golden girls thread (Oldies my foot!)  

Misty - that is great news, do let us know how you got on with the SW visit ( and I am sure that they will have been more interested in what a lovely person you are than in how clean your drawers are!)  

Gigglygirl - sorry that you had an upsetting text on Mother's Day   but rather than being in limbo land, maybe think of it as having options open to you on the path to motherhood, sorry it that sounds trite, I didn't mean it to  

RSMUM - hello!!! Hope that you are keeping well!

Safarigirl - hi! to you too!

Jules
xx


----------



## larkles

Cesca quote 
Hi girls  I have just seen this new thread and wondered if I could join you all .I don't post much but I do see alot of names I recognise!

Hi Cesca, I remember you-welcome hun   lovely to have you here with us all  

Hello to Paxi too, sorry hun, don't remember you through my long travels here   but nice to see you here too  

Helen-wonderful to hear your progress & Monty's-must be so much of a relief he is responding, all my love to you both   

Misty C-so good to hear your new SW visit, can't wait to hear your "special" news, you certainly have waited long enough through thick and thin 

My day was spent at Ikea and curtain world whatever it's called, since dh away am determined to get round to things that need doing, had great pleasure knocking out the panels of our stairway today in preparation of new spindels and bright velux windows in our funny ceiling! He would have a fit by now if I had mentioned it, so am going to do it all by myself (and suffer the consequences on his return or utter amazement)     

I did feel lonely a little bit this morning as dh usually brings a "mother" day pressie and card from all our cats    anyway I hope you're all feeling better and had a lovely day 

Hello too to Safarigirl, ms minerva, gigglygirl, RSMUM, Sasha, Jo and Bluebell, LesleyJ and Bonnie and her babes

Larkles
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Paxi and Larkles please stay on this thread .... Its so lovely seen the "old" names floating around, catching up on news and general banter ....
LArkles sorry you felt lonely this morning, but i am sure your kitties are busy lying around you and top of you (if mine was anything to go by!!!) - his face when he sees what you have done will be worth missing hte card!  (reminds me of giggly's story about painting the garage door red!!! - still makes me laugh when i think about it)
Hope everyone had a good day and enjoyed the mildish weather ....


----------



## Jaydi

Giggly I’m sorry you found Mother’s day a bit hard – I did too and I really appreciated your post about it and the special hug and kiss.  Made me feel someone understood too – but I wish we didn’t have to know what this is like.  I’m sorry to hear you got that text from your friend – yes she would have been mortified but really people should take more care.  Well I don’t even know her but you know what I mean.  Jules is right that we do have options ahead but it’s hard not knowing if we will be mothers.  We spent yesterday at the In-Laws.  MIL and SIL were having their special day and the rule was they didn’t have to lift a finger all day – they had even given each other presents and flowers.  I felt so left out – I was the only woman who wasn’t a mother so I had to do the washing up etc along with all the sons.  I think I was extra sad because my baby would have been due now.  I know you can’t live thinking about anniversaries but this mother’s day was tougher.  At the same time I’m truly thrilled for everyone who became a mum this year for the first time and finally had their first mother’s day.  I just hope the rest of us aren’t far behind you.

I really do think we are phenomenal.  We do carry on and most days don’t have a moment of wallowing – but mother’s day is extra tricky isn’t it?

Special hugs and kisses      
Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Jaydi, Larkles and Giggles .. a belated      to both of you for the mothers that you are inside, and will be to lucky sproggies one day I am sure.  Life is full of these kicks in the teeth like Mother's Day, and yes, Jaydi, you are right, Abroadies are amazing !

Yes please Paxi, don't go away.  In fact none of you do or else !!!  

Bluebellxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jaydi, your post bought   to my eyes. So sorry that you were treated in such a hurtful way by your in-laws. Did they not stop to think that you ARE a mum already, its just that your baby is not on this earth anymore. Do they know that it would have been your due date? I would talk to Dh about this as maybe he can help convey how much this has hurt you to your in-laws.

Giggly, I have IM'd you.

Lovely to hear from you Larkles, Safarigirl, Blubell & Paxi.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Well said Sasha ... you have such a great way with words.  I have just been for a walk for a break from working from home, and was thinking about Jaydi and how unfair your day was yesterday and how hard it must have been.  This IF thing is full of unpleasant ironies and unfair balances, e.g. we spend thousands of ££££ on tx, then have all the pain and trauma of BFNs, but get nothing for it, whereas friends and family get pg easily and then get lots of fuss and prezzies.  I know the world doesn't work like that, but surely it should be us that get the fuss ?  Jaydi, it should have been YOU putting your feet up yesterday as a treat after all you have been through !  Thinking of you loads.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi everyone 

Had a pretty rubbish mothers day as well so sympathise with everyone else on that score.  We should have an FF day were DH's and family members have to spoil us rotten and buy us loads of pressies - maybe every Sunday.  Although I would be happy if someone just made me a cup of tea, but I can dream!  

Just wanted to update you on our adoption journey.  We are not going forward with the littlie we told you about last week as even more issues have come to light.  It was a pretty awful decision to make and we are still reeling from it, but I do believe things happen for a reason and we'll come to terms with this.  A little time out to lick our wounds is needed and then we'll be back!

Its so lovely to have this thread and catch up with so many familiar FF, even though we are on different paths.  

Love and hugs to everyone.
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Misty, here's a virtual cup of tea from me !!!   and here's some r'n'r for you   .  Sorry to hear the littlie wasn't the right one for you.  Your little littlie is waiting for you somewhere.  Hope things move on for you again soon.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Misty - so sorry things didn't work out, it must be incredibly hard to go through what you are going through, but you are SO right to be so strong and make the right decision, it woul dbe a billion times more heartbreaking for everyone if things didn't work out..I don't know what to say hun, excpet , hang in there, your little one ( or ones ) is out there waiting for you, I just hope the wait isn;t too long until you find each other. You have gone this far, you are obviously a VERY strong person, you are going to be a great mum ..HUGE hugs hun   .

On the Mothers' Day thing - I was so   reading Jaydi's post ( not sure if it was on this thread ) - can't belive people can be so insensitive - well, I guess, I can..but I am with you - there should be a special time set aside for all FF'ers..to celebrate our strengths and courage...I know I keep going on about this, and I'm sure I offend some people but it makes me soo    and    when I see people being so flippant about motherhood - compared to the hell that anyone struggling through infertility, adoptionm, surrogacy etc. has to go through - ooh I get sooo    

sorry, off me soap box now...   

HUGS to you all

D X


----------



## safarigirl

Misty sorry to hear about your news, but i am sure you have made the right choice, like the others have said your little one is out there waiting for you, and you will know when its right ... its a big decision to make and i would say trust yourselves in this and you will be guided.  big hugs to you, as i am sure it was still a hard decision to make, cna i add a virtual big slice of cake to bluebells tea, and a nice foot massage as well ....


----------



## Jaydi

Oh you Goldies are amazing.  You really talk such sense – why couldn’t I see how bonkers it all was on Mothering Sunday ?  I was just going along with it all – DH was too but he was absorbed in cooking Sunday lunch with his brothers and didn’t have a chance to reflect on it all until afterwards.  I think if anything like that happened again I’d be able to say something now but at the time it all just crept up on me.  The mad thing is that I did get included a couple of years ago when I had a foster child – they considered me a mother then!  It’s like I was in their club but now I’m not.  I really appreciated what you said Sasha that I am a mum even if my babies aren’t with me.

Thanks for talking about this Giggly – you have really given us a chance to express how it feels.  And Bluebell and Rsmum – yes it should be us phenomenal women who get the special day!  That’s so true!!

Misty I really feel for you and what you are going through right now.  We have been foster carers so I know a little bit of the process - about how you are told about a child and you start find out about them and then you begin to intertwine your own dreams about what life will be like with them.  I think you have to trust that when your child comes along then you will know them and know it’s right – I too believe things happen for a reason.  And don’t worry about the littlie – there is someone for everyone out there and they will find the perfect match for them soon.

Maybe by the summer you will be matched with your very special child who is out there now wondering who will be their mummy and then the world will look a very different place.  You have so much to look forward to and this horrible long wait and so much heart searching will fade from your memory.

Be really kind to yourselves.  I think next Mother’s Day will be very different.  

Love to all – thanks for your support – much appreciated

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Misty C

Aww girlies, your all lovely    .  

Jaydi, you are so right with your description, when you hear of a little one they begin to steal a little bit of your heart.  I wouldn't have it any other way as they deserve to have people caring and loving them.  Our SW's have been fantastic and really supportive.  We know this little one will find the perfect family and so will we.

Safarigirl & Bluebell - thank you for the tea and cake, you both know my weakness! xxx

RSMUM - we are all waiting patiently for our arrival(s), it still fills me with joy to see your ticker move onwards and upwards.  I met old neighbours by chance yesterday (in a tearoom he he), a mum and her daughter (now 36 years old ).  We  reminisced at how great the area we stayed had been and what a wonderful childhood we had (the games we played, the toys, the prams, who's mum made the best hotpot).  It was such a lovely & happy meeting. I'm hoping all our children will have fond & happy memories to look back on when they are happy and well rounded adults .  

We are thinking positively and planning what we can to distract us for now.  I am hoping to find a new job this year, woohoo.  We are also going to have a break in Egypt, its for a week in April and it will be nice to have a new adventure, DH and I can pretend to be in a 'Mummy' film!

Love to all the Goldies.

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

MistyC - good to hear that you have plans to distract you, Egypt sounds fab. So pleased to hear that your SW have been so supportive.

Jaydi - Mother's Day can just be horrid! I felt guilty because I wasn't with my Mum but went to see MIL instead and I cannot be in too places at once and my Mum was all on her own for Mother's Day and got the hump with me! I just can't please everyone...

Sasha - I hope that your plans are going well for Brno.

Safarigirl - save me a slice of that virtual cake!  

Hello to all the "Golden Girls" 

Jules xx


----------



## three_stars

Just had a chance to read through posts here and wanted to say to Helen how glad I am for you to see that there is progress for Monty.  Hang in there-  it sounds like you are in a better place with this then you thought previously.  

Jo-  Your weekend encounter rang a bell with me... especially about those in lowest positions barking out at others for a power trip.  

This is a rather boring story ( forewarned!!!   )  but it has really upset me this weekend- something I really did not need to be worried about right now with new babes and no sleep.
I have had a major run in with the concierge of my building to the point were I feel distressed even to go out past her door.  This tension with her actually runs back over some time but the point of breaking came when I now put my twin stroller folded up in the service entry,  as have previously 
not been allowed by her to put anything in the main entry as the richer owners in the building refuse to see such "distasteful paraphelnelia".  The problem now is that we have had to suffer through a full demolition and renov of the floor below me all year and still going through this summer; therefore the workers use the service entry.  So now she doesn't want a stroller there either so I have no place to put it and she demands I carry it up to the fourth floor as well as two babies,  like as if that would be the easiest thing in the world to do     
I will save you from all the littlest details of the full blown run in with her but basically it turns out that this woman has been taliking bad all around behind my back about me and my pregnancy.  I have lived here about 12 years and I was always on friendly terms with her until about a year or so ago.  I am not really sure what happened but one time she was talking down to me in front of some workers and I told her to stop treating me like a dog... From then on there has been a festering thorn in her side I guess.  Well throughout my entire pg she would barely even speak to me and I do mean the minimal possible like as if I was diseased.  Fine... she is no friend so I just found it sad and a bit distressful.  But now I am really alarmed.  They all gossip in this small building and my neighbor in front and her are friends.  It seems she knows I was doing IVF and maybe even donor, not sure, and clearly she "disapproves".

I heard from neighbors and now straight from her mouth that she vehemently spits out that I am crazy and irresponsible to have children,  living in such a small space ( her place is not much bigger!!) and without a father.  Granted she can have her own opinions but it seems she feels it is her moral duty? to speak against me and I have a suspicion that she even went off and spoke to the social workers( home visitors) about me!!!!  I can't even express how angry I am and I really told her off.  How dare she!!  Many of you do not know me in person but I assure you I am an excellent and loving protective mother with no reason for any concern about my children's care whatsoever.  All others in this building know that and see that and generally are kind and offer any help they can or at least a smile and a hello from the snobbier folks.  

How can this women be so embittered and cruel and bored to meddle in my affairs and make her own judgments and opinions matter??  She doesn't know more then the smallest fragment of my life or what I have sacrificed to get me dream.  She is one of those typical low class " coince" french woman, alone, as no man can stand to stay with her, with nothing in her life and nothing to dream about or the courage to go after.  So how can she even begin to relate to me and my life? The thing is, though, I am a foreigner even if lived here for going on a second decade.  And concierges in Paris weld a certain kind of power they they seem to love to trip on.  So it all has me rather upset and worried now. 

In my case I wish I had the position to really put this person in her place!  She really really upset me.  I wonder if I should speak to the social worker in case she really has tried to stir up some kind of trouble for me??  I find all of this somewhat surreal actually.  What did I ever do to her Other then work my butt off to have three children that I love and adore and vice versa. I would guess she is jealous and envious at the root of it all but that can be dangerous in this type of person.  Maybe I watch too many movies but I have some kind of foreboding about all this. 

Maybe I am just being paranoid from complete lack of sleep     Well kind of helps just to write about it.  

Love,
b123


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Bonnie

How are you feeling today?  I’m so sorry you have this stress with the concierge.  It sounds as though she is very envious of you.  She sounds quite ill really doesn’t she?  Yes do take care because envy is very basic isn’t it?  And people can be quite destructive when they’re in it.  My feeling is that other people will know your character and will spot what this woman is all about.  That’s a definition of madness isn’t it?  When no one can stand to be near them.  I hope you will have a chance to just concentrate on you – when you get more rest and sleep the worry from this woman will diminish a little too.  I wouldn’t worry about contacting social services yourself – they will see for themselves that this woman is rather mad.  We had a similar situation with our neighbours when our first foster child arrived.  She had been with us a week and we had just been to the park and she was crying in the car because she hadn’t wanted to come home from the swings.  DH carried our little girl into the house and right away she calmed down and we all had lunch.  The next thing there was a knock on the door – it was the Police!  Our neighbour had called them and said they’d seen us kidnapping a child and they knew we didn’t have children of our own.  We were really upset but social services thought it was funny – they said they hear all sorts of nonsense although this was the most extreme.  The Police too had worked out our neighbours were just mad – incredibly nosey people who make up stories about everyone on the street.  I hope I haven’t made you feel worse!  I just mean that when someone is mentally ill like that most people can spot it for what it is whereas you are simply a mum with her children taking care of them – no one could see anything else. You are a strong woman and she is used to manipulating people but she can’t do that with you.  It’s pure envy isn’t it? I’m so sorry you’re having to go through it.  What a nightmare about finding a place for the stoller too.  Presumably this woman has never had children?  She’s being very cruel.

Snuggle up with your children – you are doing everything right and have more than enough to cope with day to day without anything else.

Sending you lots of love and hugs – ooooh love the photos!!  What little darlings.   
Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie  - Jaydi has put it so much better than I could! This women is clearly mentally ill and I am sorry that she is inflicting her illness, her distorted view of life on you in an inexcusably cruel manner.

As you said "All others in this building know that (you are a good Mother) and see that and generally are kind and offer any help they can or at least a smile and a hello from the snobbier folks."

She is one lone voice, please try not to let her upset you.

Re: the stroller, can she really make you move it?! I have a friend, who when people try to put upon him, simply shrugs, smiles very sweetly and tells them "I am sorry, it IS NOT POSSIBLE" and walks away!

Big hugs to you, you need help and support right now with three children to care for, not the antagonisms of this woman.

Jules xxx


----------



## three_stars

Jules and Jaydi
thanks for your comments... especially got a laugh out of the the neighbors that reported to police for kidnapping!!  Jeezz!!  nice neighbors!!  Well I got an earful on this woman from the lady that takes my child to school right now... turns out this concierge even called in the work inspectors on her ( with no illegal work being done) simply because she worked her butt off as a maid at 4 different employers!!  But what really kills me about this is that she did so after previously having joined the maid on a trip to visit her country ( Morocco) and family for a holiday!! She really is an evil mean woman at heart.  But you do not realize it at first and regrettably have told her more then you would have liked to about yourself over the years had you realized was a "devil" behind her smiles.  At least I now know she has had all these other encounters with people.  But still makes me very uncomfortable.

Hey!!! maybe this big storm tonight will carry her off ( she does rather remind me of the WWW in Wizard of OZ-- Wicked witch of the west!!!)    
bonnie


----------



## roze

Bonnie, the very idea of you carrying twins up four floors without a lift ,three weeks after giving birth, is simply amazing. How do you do it! Of course you shouldnt be carrying up the buggy as well. its just dangerous.  I dont know how things work in Paris, or what your rights are, but is there anyone who can advise you on this?

Please don't take this woman to heart.  It may be that she has suffered losses of her own in the past or has had a tragic life,as you seem to think .  I have never lived in France but have come across concierges whilst staying with friends and know that they can be the bane of your life if they want to be.

I suspect that tiredness and hormones may be making you a little sensitive at the moment, as I know I was just after the birth. One strategy may be to make friends with your neighbours.  You may find that they would only be too glad to help you out. You could also try to make ' friends' with this concierge, at least to the point of being so nice to her it can only disarm her. I have learnt to do this with certain people who have really bugged me and it seems to have worked. Bullies dont like to be tackled head on or manipulated.

I hope things resolve themselves with this, as Im sure they will eventually.  You'll probably find that no one is really listening to her anyway.  Anyway, what does it matter, you have three beautiful children, nothing else matters!

Love


roze


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Bonnie,

I'm so upset that you are upset at this very special time.  

My first thought it is that this woman obviously does not own the building.  You pay rent for the quiet enjoyment of your apartment AND all the facilities legally available (the lift) to you in that enjoyment.  This woman is preventing you from carrying out a entitlement that you pay for.  

I know that you have been putting up with horrendous disruption to the quiet enjoyment of your place since this time last year.  It was April last year we met for lunch and you were telling me then what a disruption it was.  WHY ARE YOU PAYING FULL RENT?  

I would take this up with your landlord.  This woman is employed by someone that you pay rent to.  You are effectively PAYING for her harassment and it should stop.  

I wouldn't worry about social services.  Jaydi's story is classic.  You know I work for local government and we get nosey bodies like her making fantasy complaints all the time.  They p*ss us off because they waste our time.  

If there is anything else I can do to help, you have my email and my number.

x


----------



## larkles

Just a little note from me  

Bonnie, lovely pics of your babies  

I went to a school reunion on Saturday, I was at Tildonk, a convent school in Belgium from the age of 7-13. I can relate to your concierge due to the hotels our parents used to use for our wonderful 2-4 days a year-hope you find a way around this woman but do agree with Roze in saying "It may be that she has suffered losses of her own in the past or has had a tragic life,as you seem to think"

Leave you with that

Larkles
x


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - I was so saddened by your post - so sorry you are going through such hell with this mad woman. Especailly now..

Everyone else has made some great points - I hope we can all be of some help/support to you in our own ways..thinking of you 

LOVE the pics of you and your family!    

Hope the BF is getting a little easier.

Take care

Deb X


----------



## three_stars

Hi
Well the home visitor ( pericultrice) came this morning and I decided to tell her what was happening and she said not to worry because if this rotten woman wanted to call in about me to children services the call would go straight to her.  She said her only concerns were that this woman upsetting me is making me have less milk and that the babes need to get out in the sun a bit as they are a little yellow. 

Roze- I do not carry them up all 4 flights. I have stairs to get to the front door, then some stairs to the tiny elevator. This elevator to the third floor then one more flight of stairs.  Not ideal but could be worse. The hard part is that I have to fold the stoller base and put it away each time and carry up and down all the accessories, etc.plus the twins.  That is the challenging part right now; I am using one sling and the other in a car seat for now. 

AlmaMay- I love your fighting spirit!  I will talk to my friend ( apartment owner) this weekend. SHe has long time known this woman is bad but said she did not want to alarm me too much about her.  You can not easily  fire employees in France as you probably know; she should have retired a few years ago.
Well  I am just going to snub her now.  

thanks everyone.
love,

b123


----------



## AlmaMay

Bonnie,

I'm glad your home visitor is so sensible and her focus is where it should be, on supporting you and your family.  

I think my gusto came across wrong.  I wasn't suggesting that she be fired.  That would be a nightmare.  I thought that a reminder from her employer that she is there to do their bidding and not antagonise the people who pay her salary might calm her down and nip her power trip in the bud. 

From what you said she's never going like you but who cares when it comes to people like that.  She would probably like you even less if you tried to be nice to her.  

x


----------



## three_stars

AlmaMay-
I know you did not say to get her fired.... but I was sure thinking of it!!!     
I hope your week is going well.  
Love to all Goldies,
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - so glad that you are sounding happier in you post, big hugs to you and   to the concierge!  

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Bonnie - glad you’re feeling a bit happier now you know your home visitor is right behind you over the concierge’s mad ways.  She is right – you hardly need this stress when you have your babies to take care of.  Do you know I’m not surprised to hear she even reported someone she went on holiday with – our neighbours are always inviting us round for drinks on Boxing Day and things like that (although we’ve never been)  – I was amazed when the police turned up – why did they assume we were kidnappers and not just looking after my niece or something??  And why not come and talk to us if they were concerned?  If you thought someone was a potential kidnapper would you invite them for Xmas drinkies?  It’s pure madness.  Now you know you can snub her and your HV and your friend, the apartment owner, are on your side.  And so are we - the whole of FF!!  Now that’s a force to be reckoned with !  

Love to all the Goldies  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Misty C

Jaydi - you are so right, Goldie power!!!

Bonnie sorry you have had this horrid experience with this 'not so nice' person, don't let it spoil this amazing time with your gorgeous children.  Your picture/avatar says all        

Love to everyone
Misty C
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hey! have any of you read "Left Bank " by Kate Muir? There is a woman in it JUST like this nasty old so-and-so who is hassling our dear Bonnie  

LOVE " Goldie Power! "  

How are you all doing? I am out tonight for a meal with " the walking girls " - it was been 8 months since I went walking with them so I have a lot of catching up to do! Miss the goss...

Giggly - how's the new job? any time to decorate the rock?   

Looking forward to the Easter break - have visitors coming but DH not here so they will have to cook for me! haha! I am USELESS!  

Oops better go and get sorted..

D XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone- hope you're all ok.

Bonnie- give your concierge a coup de poing from me - or a virtual one at least!   And your family a big kiss.  

RSMum- we need to chat! You must be mahoosive by now... 

Misty- I meant to post last week to say I was sorry things didn't work out with the littlie you were ebing lined up with. Hope things move along in the right direction for you very soon and that the wait was worth it. Big hello hugs . xx

Hi to all the goldies - glad you're all here 

I've had the crappest of crap days, been finding combining my new job 2 days a week with the old one 3 days a week too much so handed in my notice on Monday. Seems they're not accepting it! Or at least not until September so I'm lumbered with ridiculous hours for the foreseeable. Problem is I had for the very first time in my life a full-blown panic attack at the news. Awful. Was unable to breathe properly and made some very bizarre noises for about an hour, lost feeling in my fingers and my face. Got very dizzy too. One of the girls from work even drove me home as I was incapable and I just left school. Am quite surprised I got so bad but it seems like on top of the last few years it all got a bit too much.

Anyone had a panic attack? I hope it's my first and last one as I really need to keep it together the next few weeks. I just want to start my new job properly and have a fresh start, not trying to do 2 jobs and establish myself in a new school. 

Feeling a bit calmer tonight luckily. Wish me luck for tomorrow...
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Giggly – what a horrible day!  You poor thing.

I have a few tips about panic attacks.  I had them come on suddenly a few days after being in a scary car crash years ago – the doc said it was delayed shock and might well be what you are experiencing too.  Yes there is the shock today but it’s on top of other things too isn’t it?

First of all stay off all caffeine for a few weeks – tea, coffee, coca cola and dark chocolate.  Avoid anything that increases your adrenalin (don’t know how you do that while teaching??).

Be prepared to stop what you are doing at any time  - I felt in a panic if there were crowds – like shopping or something so I might be in the supermarket and I found I could stay calmer if I knew I could just abandon the trolley and head home at anytime.  You can divert a panic just by knowing you don’t have to stay there.  Often once you know you can leave any minute you can then carry on – it’s feeling trapped that is horrible.

Yoga, relaxation tapes, country walks and massage are all excellent.

Just wondering if your doctor could sign you off or something?  They might say you can only work part time and not full time because of the panics?  I’d definitely have a chat with your GP.

Finally don’t worry about it.  It is just an upset with your system and your nerves but there is no reason why it will last and may never happen again or if it does shouldn’t be so severe again and should be gone completely within a couple of weeks.

I had a problem where my brain mixed up what I was seeing.  If I was in a car I felt I was going 200 miles an hour – it really seemed like that to me even at 15 miles an hour!  Even walking down the street the lamp posts seem to fly by !  All very odd but it didn’t last.  The worst thing was the worry of why it was happening and would I be like it forever – and how to explain to other people what was going on.  I wish I had known it was just caused by the shock of the accident and wouldn’t last – that would have been such a relief.

So my advice is to give yourself a nice easy time, be kind to yourself.  Plenty of relaxing bubble baths and things like that – no scary movies!!  See if your doc can get you out of the job you hate.  This is a serious reaction you had today and your body is saying enough.

Sorry you’ve had such a shock but don’t worry it will be alright.

Big hugs  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Bonnie,

Just wanted to add my horror about the concierge.  Why are some people like that??    It's bad enough having to cope with a buggy sometimes without this kind of hassle.  Good that the health visitor is being helpful.

Giggly sorry to hear about your panic attack.  Hope you soon feel better.  Look after yourself.

Beth x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - so sorry about your panic attack, how horrible for you! Jaydi has some good advice, I do hope that it was just a one off! Hugs to you!   

RSMUM - I am cooking for a crowd at Easter - tempted to go public with my news so that I get to put my feet up!    How is the decorating/room shifting going?

Bonnie - hope that you are doing OK   to the concierge!

Misty - so sorry about your adoption news, really hope that things move swiftly for you to find a new match. 

Almamay - thinking of you 

Jules xxx


----------



## bluebell

Jules, so happy about your scans.  Hang in there little no 2 !

I have put 5 new pics in my gallery !

Bloobs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - what beautiful photos, thanks for sharing them with us!

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

How did the cooking going Jules? or are you still going?! Rather you than me hun! I was lucky, some old friends came to visit and brought their tea with them! Lovely it was too       for your embies - when is your next scan?

Bloob - Ria is a doll - she looks SO much fun and soo sweet. Love the piccies!

Giggly - how are you doing hun? Hope you are enjoying the break - so sorry about the panic attacks - I have had a fair few in my times - usually on planes. Hope you are getting some rest over Easter.

Bonnie - thinking of you lots -hang in there - so hope the BF gets better

SarahElizabeth - How are you doing?

Sasha -   hun

Jaydi - How are you doing yourself hun? You are always full of such great advice - hope you are ok and enjoying Easter.

Misty - haven't heard from you for a while - hope you are coping ok with it all

Larkles - what are you up to hun? Are you ok?

Safarigirl - hiya sweetie - what's happening with you? Hope DD is ok now.

Almamay - hiya hun, how are you?

Roze - how are you? I thought you wrote a lovely message to Bonnie - you are always so kind and supportive..

Well, I bet I have missed loads of you " oldies " so many, many apologies to those I've forgotten to mention. I do hope you're all enjoying the Easter break. The weather her is pretty horrid, and then the next minute the sun is shining - but it's COLD! DD was so upset that our friends had to leave yesterday morning so we went to the cinema - what a treat! Today we have stayed in all day so I am going a bit stir-crazy but what can you do?   DD has decided that she doesn't like a lot of her eggs - very fussy littel so-and-s o..but it's a shame to waste 'em eh?!    

Oh and b.t.w. - did any of you read about that 57 yr old woman? what an amazing story!!! 

oops better go - DD calling

HUGE hugs to you all  

D XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## larkles

Hiya

Lovely to hear you all chattering away, I read all your posts but can't reply at work and when I get home it's too late!

Bluebell-dd is a sweetie-thanks for letting us know, I still can't figure where WWAV pics are, or did she just email them to a member here?!

Jaydi-thinking of you hun in sunny (hopefully) Marbella xxxx

"No loo means no poo"   My bathroom work was meant to start over the weekend but because of bank holiday, delayed, he started this morning. He asked if I had another bathroom-well I can't see another one anywhere in this house  -silly question! oh might be a problem, I said don't worry I can go to the gym for shower etc. So arrive home tonight and there's Nothing in the bathroom, no loo, no bath, no nothing...  so it's in the bucket tonight for pees and no poohs as no loo -I could go in the garden if I got desperate, as my friend suggested-no thanks I'll hang onto the morning, one desperate person begging to be in the gym first-what a laugh  

Larkles
x


----------



## Fidget

Ohh Larkles poor you hon... lets hope you dont get a caught short with a funny tum     hope it gets done quickly and will be soooo lovely

Hi girls I hope your all doing ok   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Larkles - how awful, no room with a loo! To paraphrase a well known members name!  

RSMUM - my DD is not that fussed about chocolate, unlike me! What about giving some to the local old people's home/Age Concern? In my experience, a lot of old people have a very sweet tooth and would welcome some chocolate - that is what our local supermarket did in the end when it couldn't sell the left over Easter eggs.

Cooking went very well - I did an enormous casserole in my slow cooker, piles of veggies in the electric steamer and a cold gateaux for pudding, so relatively stress free! 

Bye for now, catch up later!

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Good idea JUles - will have to hang on to the Barbie egg cup though! 

How's the weather for you all? It is   here but yesterday was   so I put all my washing out - NOT impressed!  

DD has discovered High School Musical so I think she is going to be " performing " all day!- ah well, I guess it's exercise of some sort eh?!

xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to bump this thread !
talking of bumps ... oooooooooh Deb, you are so nearly there !  I have got by boxes of tissues ready for when your little girl is born.  I am so happy to have shared this journey with you.
Giggles, hope there has been no repeat panic attack.  You deserve some peace.
Love to everyone else tooooooooooooooo!
Blooooooobz xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ahh bloobs - that is soo sweet...we MUST chat again soon - really miss talking to you..so glad you got to meet Giggles, Dh and dog - by the way....there were quite a few of you at one time who had lovely pictures of really really cute pooches - I miss them! Also, haven't seen the rock around recently Giggles - guess you are too busy with work - hope things are ok and calming down a bit..my computer is driving me NUTS - the mouse keeps sticking      ..takes me forever to write even a short post ..sigh


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - I think that some of us removed our pooches pictures in case anyone recognised them, and hence us! Shame! 

So excited for you! Hope it all goes well!

Bloobs -   and Giggly   Hope that you are OK and not TOO busy at work!

Jules xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI
thanks for bumping this up.. just breezing through for a second.. Debs what was the story of the 57yr old you wrote about??  I guess I missed that.  Trying to avoid getting angry about this new head of HFEA in UK.. seems to be completely lacking in qualifications.  Just do not have the time to write much these days.. barely time to pee or poo... so guess having no bathroom like Larkles wouldn't be much a problem!!    

We had the same thing happen over christmas/ boxing day a few years back... not fun!  Hope you bathroom now looks lovely, Larkles.

Hi to all you oldies.. I mean Goldies!!!!      Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

I think that we are the Golden Girls!  

Larkles - I hope that you now have your super duper bathroom, I crave a luxurious bathroom, corner bath with those bubble jets, walk-in shower cubicle....inset lights....

Still I can dream!  

Jules xxx


----------



## larkles

Hello Golden Goldies  sounds better than Oldies..

Still my bathroom is not finished, it will be a super duper one when completed though, I bought a whirlpool chromotherapy bath which has lovely coloured lights so you can bathe in orange, blue, green, yellow or pink! It's great, the bath is up and running as is the shower, they took my loo out again for 2 days whilst they did the floor tiling, oh I do miss my loo!! I will post a pic here when all completed!

Well my best news that I've had all week, is that my long hard slog to get my website up and running, is now it is live! Any comments gratefully received: http://www.flowerswithpowers.com

Larkles
x

/links


----------



## Ms Minerva

Larkles - had a little look at the website and thought it was lovely!  

Can I come and have a soak in your bath when it is finished? It sounds fab! 

Need a new bathroom myself, but unfortunately, the house has been somewhat neglected as our tx journey has meant a lack of funds!  

Still one day, one day..... 

Jules xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ooh, Larkles, I'm there too please! I LOVE my baths, it's my real 'me' time. We're planning to get a new lovely whirlpool bath later this year when our 50 billion other jobs are done. Enjoy! You will, of course, need a bath after all your bucket-hovering or whatever it is you're doing without a toilet for the moment!

RSMum- bless you for sending me a lovely email, I'll try to get round to replying soon but I don't know where the weeks are going. Glad to hear all is well in Wales . 

Bloobs- you're a star! Had such a nice time meeting up with you, Blueballs and the very lovely Ria. She's a girl after my own heart playing poo sticks and playing around in the woods. Looking forward to our next chinwag. 

Izzy- The best doggy sitter in the world ever! DH & I decided we'd rather have stayed at yours for the whole week than go to Scotland, you made us so welcome! Reckon you need to pay us a return visit soon so we can compare other spooky coincidences. Holly loved it so much we reckon 

Bonnie- big kiss for the twinnies! And for you, obviously.  

Jules, how's the belly progressing? Give it a rub from me x

Well, news our end is that we're now fully paid up 'gold members' (no Austin Powers quotes please!) of Surrogacy UK and went to their conference last weekend which was great. We're going to go to socials and meet people and hope someone grows to like us enough to help us, but for now it's just great to meet other people who've been in a similar boat to us. And succeeded! They're a v.friendly lot and we were nervous about it but didn't need to be. It was quite emotional at times but so worth it when you have a cuddle with a little baby born through surrogacy and just feel the warmth around you from people who've been there. 

Anyway, better go. LOADS to do- love to all the golden oldies and abroadies, I think of you all LOADS!
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - so lovely to hear from you and great that you have had such a good experience with Surrogacy UK last weekend, pleased that you have got another option opening up for you.

I am fine, though no sign of bump yet, just walking around smiling a lot, like the Mona Lisa, only with better teeth!

Hope that you are not working too hard. Big  

Jules xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Not working too hard at all, having just had 2 weeks off! They were crazy and hectic though as the first week we had builders in and the second we were in Scotland so driving all over the place seeing lovely people! Just back to earth with a big bump as I have so much to do for school this week and have done none of it! Better get on with it rather than be here online- oops!

Big hugs, you enigmatic smiler.  Glad your teeth are better than mine!
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oooh! I like the idea of "enigmatic smiler"! Maybe I should change my user name! 

I do have good gnashers, they are one of the better parts of me! 

Glad that you met up with the lovely Bloobs and Ria and that Izzy is a good dog sitter.

Jules xx


----------



## bluebell

HELLO LOVELY GOLDIES !

RSMUM ... yes, I miss our chats too.  Since I have been working my free time has dwindled to virtually nothing !  Like Bonnie, the time to even wee in luxurious peace has disappeared.  I really do even rush my wees !!!

Giggles ...... looooooooooooooooooooved meeting you and DH and doggy again !!  I felt so honoured that you took valuable time out of your holiday to meet us.  I am selfishly glad you didn't stay with the lovely Izzy all week, as we wouldn't have seen you then !  (but then I wouldn't blame you as Izzy, her DH and DS are sooooooooooooooooo fab !).  Next time I go to Glamis I will think of you.  DD is still mentioning you and your doggy.  You really made an impression.  Blueballs thought you were both great too.  We laughed afterwards about how our tx conversations echoed eerily through the cavernous tearoom, to the extent that we cleared everyone out .. it was busy when we arrvied but empty by the time we had left (after much talk of having things shoved up us etc etc !!!  ).

Jules ... keep smiling.  I too suffer from tooth envy so lucky you!!.  Since having tx drugs I grit (not grind, thank god) my teeth, so have to wear a sexy gum shield at night .. phhhwwwoaaar !  Also tx drugs always give me gingivitis, which I had never had before.  Pregnancy brought it on too.

Larkles, love the website!  If I wasn't absolutely broke permamently I would buy a tonne of your products !!  Good luck with your business !    How are you getting on with the squatting.  DH tends to wee in our compost bin !


Bonnie, love the idea of you not having time to wee or poo.  I was only saying the same myself yesterday .... that I often find myself absolutely desperate to go as something more important to do seems to crop up all the time.  Maybe we should give in and start wearing nappies ourselves ! (or should I say diapers to you !!??).

On that note ... hello to all other Golden Oldies.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just re-read my post ... does all this talk of wee in a Golden Oldies section mean Golden Showers ?


----------



## nikkis

can a Silver  Oldie(ie colour of my hair) join you Golden Oldies...at nearly 45 I think I must qualify
Nikki


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Glad to see that things are bouncing along especially for you , Debs- I can't wait until your bubs arrives.

GG, I'm glad that things seem to be working out.  We also looked at Surrogacy UK however as I was almost 45 at the time there was a bit of a rigmarole to get approved as a parent so we decided that was not the route for us. However we met and spoke to a lot of really nice people. If I had been a little bit younger I'm sure this would have been the route we would have chosen. I saw a documentary on this a few years ago and everything worked out really well for everyone concerned. I am sure that you will enjoy your journey however hope that it will be a brief one and you will soon be holding your lovely baby.

Bonnie, I'm glad you are sounding so upbeat. Our mutual friend KC says hi- I will send you a PM about this. It looks like we may be going to Paris at the end of July so I was wondering whether you would like to meet?  Again, I'll put the details in  a PM.

Things are a lot better now with my baby blues/depression, which is what it clearly was- I can see that only now. I can at last put my head above water.  DD has started at her childminders three days a week and I am getting ready to go back to work. I miss her but she loves it there with other children to play with  and I think we all benefit from the brief separations. We are still hoping to try again with the frosties but the plans to do it all before I went back to work are fast disappearing, mostly because I don;t think I could have coped it all with any earlier, and I would not have been happy leaving DD before now.

Bluebell, hope the sun is shining up in Perth!  Will no doubt PM soon.

I was wondering whether anyone was considering meeting up this year in a central location? I missed last year in the New Forest due to giving birth. I would love to meet some of you in person, at last, as scared that we'll gradually lose touch as other things and pressures in life take over. 

All the best, will post again soon, take very good care of yourselves!


roze xxx


PS  Peeing will never be the same again after having DD... Tena lady beckons as otherwise I won't cope with a long commute to work on public transport.. and  I can no longer barge into loos saying ' out of my way, I'm pregnant...'........


----------



## bluebell

Bumpety bump.  how are you Golden Shower girls ?

Roze, so happy that things are taking a turn for the better for you.  I imagine the spring sunshine is helping too !

I'm at work and bored !  My boss is out and I am on my own.  Think I'll go for a walk !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Nikki - welcome! Does that mean that you are a "silver surfer"?!  

Roze - so good to hear that you are feeling better after the PND. 

As to the long commute - pelvic floor exercises are the way to go (or not go!)  I had to do some serious PF exercises after the birth of DD and have increased them now as pregnancy has a way of loosening everything up! Maybe see your GP for advice, before you resort to the Tena Lady.

GG - how is the surrogacy going? Think of you often!

Jules xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Tena lady- LMAO! At least if I'm never preggers that's a way off for me... hopefully at least!   

Liking the bumpety bump, Bloobs. 

I've been checking for Debs' news- where is babba, Debs In your tum for now I guess, but come on, get on with it!

Thanks for thinking of me, Jules. We've been really warmly welcomed at SUK and are beginning to settle in. It's quite similar in some ways to FF but obviously smaller - you keep an online diary that potential surrogates can read and they also read a profile that you write about yourselves. Thing is I've been used to being on here and writing a whole load of drivel to you lot so I worry that I bang on a bit , but to be fair you lot never complain so I'll just be myself! No mentioning of poo yet tho- they need to get used to me first! LOL. Off to socials and stuff and just generally hoping someone will like us enough to offer eventually. They all seem like a really nice bunch though and lots of new friends- does mean I'm here less now though. I have also met other cancer survivors and the relief of feeling like I've met people like me who's had v.similar circumstances and who still want to have a family is immense. Loads of tissues needed when we went to their conference... Fingers crossed. 

Really gotta go, but hugs to you all. I really can't say how much you lot have helped me and how much I care about you all.     
Love
Slushy Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Lovely to hear things are moving along ok Giggly..sounds really tough emotionally but really good. Thanks for the kind wishes - baby still in there - I think she is sticking to the IVF doctor's idea that she isn't due out 'til the end of the week which is fine by me - I have far too much to do before she comes! My niece's new-born was visiting yesterday and so me and my mum got to share him for a few hours - it was hilariosu as neither of us have been near a new born for about 7 years and a few times he did give us a few puzzled looks!

Good luck with the blog writing - how odd that potential surros can check you out like that - hope your special lady finds you soon.

Roze - so lovely to hear you are back and feeling so much better

Nikki - A huge big slobbery welcome!

Jules - how you doing hun?

Bonnie - you are one amazing lady that's all I can say - hang in there hun

Gotta go - hens to wake and feed!


----------



## nikkis

hi girls
hope the hens are happily fed..Ie done the dog and its the outside fish now (not nearly so exotic as hens!)
Well Im off for my FET to BCN nxt Tue..wish me luck..my lining isnt great but shall slap on an extra patch
Flight and hotel all booked, dogsitter, carpark euros...so much to plan AGAIN!
Love to you all
Nikki


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi there goldies

I just thought I would update you lovely ladies with the news that we had this week. Monty had his appointment with the consultant and we were told that he is no longer showing any signs of cerebral palsy. The consultant is absolutely amazed and has never seen such dramatic improvement. Previously they concluded that he most probably had CP to a degree that would result in significant difficulties and the physiotherapist told us off the record that when then initially saw him they thought that he would never walk. Well he is an enigma. It could be that he never had CP, just a severe case of enchepilitis and it took him a long time to recover. Alternatively it could be that that such early intervention and intensive pysiotheraphy meant that his brain was almost reprogrammed before the difficulties developed and became fully established. We will never know.

As you can imagine I am overjoyed by this news. What's more, after such a trauma they excepcted the little fella to be at least a month behind in his development, however, he is on fact ahead. This week he started crawling!!!

Helen
x


----------



## bluebell

Helen, you have made my day !!
That's fantastic news !!
I know you would have loved him no less whatever happened, but you will be so relieved that his life will be so much easier.
Congratulations.  I will go and have a celebratory glass of wine !
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Misty C

Helen

Such great news!  Give Monty the biggest, sloppiest hug from me...

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Helen, what wonderful news! So pleased that Monty is doing so well!

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Helen - I sent you an IM - but what INCREDIBLE news!!! Thanks so much for the card and photo too -so sweet of you..

how's everything else? Hope all's going well.

You must be walking on air with this news though - so, so pleased for you and your family - and Monty is such a cutie - adorable!


----------



## Janny

Helen - I was so pleased to read your news. We went through similar months of worry with Mateo (when he was born with liver failure) and eventually were told that his body seemed to have healed itself. So I know what you have been going through - and that you can probably hardly believe how lucky you are. Monty is gorgeous    

Love Jan X


----------



## radnorgirl

Thanks for all your lovely replies girls.

Jan - Mateo is looking totally gorgeous in the piccie on your profile !

Helen
x


----------



## safarigirl

Helen what wonderful news, super mum you!  Lovely to read news like that about your very gorgeous boy ....


----------



## Janny

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted much recently. We have been trying to decide whether or not to try for a second baby and I guess I retreated into my own head for a while. I felt bad bothering you with my worries and indecision - we know how lucky we are to have Mateo and it sort of feels like we don't deserve another. And of course we are worried about so many things; mainly that it won't work (I am 40 now) or that it will work and the baby will have something wrong with it....  

DH adores Mateo and doesn't feel the need for another - or to put us through the emotional and financial wringer again. I on the other hand really do want another baby and my biological clock is ticking deafeningly. If everything was normal we definitely wouldn't have had an only child. I don't want to not try and then regret it in a year or two when its too late to try. We have agonised over whether to do it or not and finally DH agreed to get us both checked out to see what the doctors think. 

I have had tests and all my hormones are still looking fine - and DH has had his sperm checked over and there are a few wriggling; enough to try an ICSI cycle. So we're going for it! I am very scared and excited. A big part of me is dreading the whole thing. Although I love the people at CERAM and am eternally grateful to them, going back there was like being back at school and queuing to get into the exam room!   There is just under 20% success rate for over 40s at CERAM. Not great odds but better than most clinics. Providing AF cooperates we'll be starting IVF early in July. Many of you are old friends and I wanted to share this with you. Please wish us luck!

Love from a very apprehensive but excited Jan X


----------



## nikkis

good luck Jan..its good that you should try again then you will never regreat that you didnt
Nikki


----------



## AlmaMay

Where are is everybody


----------



## RSMUM

i'm here - how are you doing?


----------



## Ms Minerva

I'm here too!   How are you doing Almamay?

Jules


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
I'm still a-lurking!! Although not for much longer as am on a lovely long month long holiday to Greece soon... Oh boy am I looking forward to the break...

A trip to Greece and no IVF, does that mean I'll have to have sex? OMG! Nightmare!  

Hope to have some interesting updates of our own for you in September (no, don't bother speculating, not gonna spill!) but in the meantime I think about you ladies lots and lots and hope you're all ok. There is some great news on these boards. Second babies for most of you who thought you'd never have one. Brilliant!

RSMum- I still have a card and mini pressie for Lily here, I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO crap. Please forgive me. Will try to send it tomorrow before I go away. Give her a kiss from Auntie Giggly anyway. xx

Gotta dash!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

giggly!!!!have a brill time in Greece and have given Lily a hUGE kiss from you - she can't giggle yet but she did   September's not far away is it? hope everything's going well...have a lovely holiday....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - lovely to hear from you - a whole months holiday and no IVF! If you are anything like me you will whip off your knickers at the mere sight of a black couch....I nearly gave the dentist quite a fright!  

Have a fab time and I look forward to your news in September.

RSMUM - hello you and your lovely family!

Jules xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Girls,

So you are still here!  

Giggly - Wow, going abroad without a speculum involved.  What a great idea.  I had heard of this holiday thing but didn't believe people actually left the country without medical treatment involved.  

Jules - Your dentist must be very understanding.     My dentist is gay so he didn't take it too personally when I did the same thing.  

Debs - Hope you are enjoying the summer with your little one and larger one.  

Dawn - If you are reading, hope AF turns up so you can start your FET.

  Hi to everybody else.

Almamay


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Aha - found you all! 

Giggly - I can't wait to read the 'interesting' news you are going to spring on us in September, have a wonderful holiday!

RSMum - give Lily a hug for me as she looks so lovely in her photos

Jules - lovely to see a post from you and your ticker is whizzing along - how're you getting on?

Almamay - well done for tracking everyone down - if I hadn't been following you (in the non stalker sense) I'd have still been thinking that there was a group holiday taking place! 

Dawn - I hope you're on your way with the FET too.

Jaydi - Hope you have a good trip tomorrow.

No news really from me - DH is to-ing and fro-ing from Paris to Dublin to London, and I can't go anywhere as no passport at the moment - trust me to have it run out when there's a strike on at the passport office!  

Love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello you old slappers !
Just found a minute to spare to say hello.

Totted up the other day and I have been an abroadie now for 4 years, so i have known loads of you for that long !

Giggles .... can't wait for the big 'da daaaaaaaaaaaaaaa' announcement.  Hope all is going well, and give big smackeroonies to yer lovely man and yer lovely doggie.  I had such fun seeing you last tie, and you made such fabby nosh.  Anyway, I have a new bra to flash at you !

Lesley, how are you ?  You and Bonny have such glamorous lives with your Paris connections.  Not such mine as my only outing today was to trundle to the Coop in the local tiny town in ruralshire Scotland !

Hello Alma May.  How are you ?  Keep forgetting to thank you for letting me read your amazing blog.  You are such a wonderful person and thanks for sharing so much !

RSMUM .. big squeezes to your lovely girlies. I had another look at your family website the other day when I was in the office 'working'.  It's so lovely.  When are we getting an updated page ?!

Jules, how's that bump coming along ?  Must be getting quite big by now ??  Give it a stroke from me. 

Janny, you have gone quiet.  Been thinking of you.  Give your beautiful ittle boy a kiss and an extra big one from my DD.

...and a big hello to all other Goldies ....Safarigirl, WWAV, Dawn, Sasha etc etc etc.  Long may wee know each other !

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello to all the lovely Golden Oldies!

Bump has well and truly sprouted and I am now obviously pregnant, as opposed to just looking fat! 

Rural Scotland sounds idyllic when I am sat in a horrendous traffic jam on the way to work, but I must admit that Paris IS very chic and glamourous!

Almamay - I got locked out of your blog, forgot my password but I am now back in again and I have some catching up to do, but big congratulations on your qualification!

RSMUM - big hello to you and your two little girls,

Bonnie - how is the new home?

Lesleyj - how are you hun?

Giggly - can't wait for your announcement, keep imagining all sorts!  Hope that you are having a fab holiday and come back refreshed and raring to go!

Sasha - really not long for you to go, so hope that September brings you your BFP!! 

WWAV, Safarigirl, Dawn - big hello!

No news from me, bump sprouting nicely, getting a little tired entertaining very energetic 5 year old in school holidays, looking forward to going back to work for a rest!  

Jules xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hey Oldies,  

How's it going?  I can't believe this rain today in London.   The day started out so promising.  I had planned to do a very big house clean but I've no cleaning and just a quick supermarket shop.  

Jules - Hope you are enjoying your bump.  It must be lovely.  

Debs - Give the girls a cuddle for me.  It must be a pink-fest in your house with two girls.

Lesley - Do you have your new passport yet?  Hope so.

Bluebell - Glad you are enjoying the blog.  It's always a nice surprise to hear people are still reading.    

Hope all the Oldies are well.

Almamay


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Almamay,

I so hope that you will very soon have a bump of your own! Thanks for thinking of me.

Agree that this weather is just pants, big Bridget Jones style pants, not skimpy little ones! Feel a bit cheated out of a lovely summer.... 

Have been watching the Olympics on the TV this afternoon, the rain always makes me feel lazy...discovered an unknown interest in swimming....only the mens though....all those rippling muscles.... 

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Ha! Must be the hormones Jules!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Yes, could well be.....

It is also a case of the mind is willing but the flesh, is not so much weak, but, well rather too ample!  

Maybe I need to take up pregnancy yoga and become more supple..... 

Jules xxx

Hormonally challenged!


----------



## three_stars

Jules!!  I was drawn to the men's swimming as well and was kind of wondering why it was I was more drawn to it then say escrime or shooting!!!       Yes those rippling muscles!!  hmmmmmmmm !! Does give you something to think about... well somethign I haven't thought about for so long I didn't know that was what I was thinking about until you mentioned it!!!       

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

You two!!!!!            

Just read a brilliant book called " Stumbling into Motherhood " anyone read it? will post some quotes when i have time...

off to London tomorrow - R is extremely excited as she's going to the High School Musical concert with DH!  

if i don;t get to post - will see you all next week

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  DH has been back for a lovely looong weekend, but it meant that I didn't get any visiting rights with the computer while he was home!

Bloobs - it is amazing how long we have all known each other isn't it?  And the Paris connection is not that glamorous on my side as I'm just traipsing around after DH and lucked out that Bonnie was in the area, but Bonnie does live in a lovely part of Paris!

Jules and Bonnie - step back from the tv screens and leave those poor chaps in their skimpies alone!  It has made me laugh and look at the athletes in a different light though!

Jules - I often wonder how you're getting on - nice that your bumpety bump is looking good (said in the best Fonze voice) - running round after your five year old on the summer hols must certainly be keeping you fit though!

Almamay - Your blog is fantastic, and you write so well - I'd have people falling asleep if I tried anything like that.  I was so chuffed when I found your seedling picture when I was catching up last week - made me smile!

RSMum - hope that the High School Musical concert goes down well with DH (we all know that DD will love it!!). 

Love and hugs to all the goldies!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Golden Oldies   

It's so nice to see your all alive and well, I can't seem to keep up (or remember where I post   )

For some rason I am getting a flux of updated topics when I press show new replies to posts from a few years ago, it's so wierd to read my posts from way back then, but also a good insight to our travels

Last time for us, wish us luck please    I go to spain end august if all going well with our donor

"When" it works I will divorce dh, having twins or triplets (in my dreams... ) will be enough for me   

Lots of love to everyone

Larkles
x


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone, larkles what lovely news that your treatment is coming up - be careful what you wish for!!!!!!  (I know what you mean about old posts, my journey through ff started with support around miscarriage, moved onto the clomid board, back to miscarriage board, and then found my way onto abroadies ......quite a journey ..... )  

Bonnie!!!!!!!  Muscled men!!!!  I do have a soft spot for swimmers myself!

Hope everyone well and nice to see this board revived again ....


----------



## bluebell

I'm even worse ... supposed to be working from home but just had late breakfast break and oggled men they had modelling beachwear on 'This Morning'.  Isn't there something wonderful about that nice top half of a 'V' shape you get above the top of a young man's shorts .... do you know what I mean ?  ... and you know what happens at the bottom of the V.   Oops, better go before this gets censored. 
Think I need to get out more.  
Bloobs xxxx


----------



## bluebell

PS Great to hear from you Safarigirl.  Please don't ever disappear !  Glad you had a lovely, greeny holiday.  
I could do with one too.  Had harrowing funeral in north of England yesterday of lovely young friend who died of brain cancer.  Muslim funeral as her husband was Turkish.  All so sad .. she was only 39 and had 2 lovely young children.  I'm cream crackered as on top of all sadness and tears, I had a 12 hour drive on my own, and whole day was 6.00am set off from here and 12.00 midnight return.  I miss her, and she was a great support to me in my tx journey.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Goodness me! Bloobs and Safarigirl too!

And I thought that it was just my raging hormones!  

Bonnie - glad that you are "enjoying" the mens swimming events too!  

RSMUM - I hope that you have a lovely time in London and that DH enjoys High School Musical! 

Larkes - September will be here really soon, thinking of you and wishing you the very best of luck.

Lesleyj - yes DD is keeping me fit and healthy, although I am rather fed up of the rain....

Has anyone heard from Jo/Earthe Kitt recently?

Bye for now,

Jules xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Bluebell, just seen your post, how terribly sad, so sorry that you lost your dear friend. Hugs to you.     

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hello Golden Oldies!!

So lovely to see the old gang back together.

Big hugs to you all and extra big hugs to Bloobs.  Darling that is just too hard.  I lost someone far too young and it's all wrong isn't it.  Thinking of you xxx  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks Jules and Jaydi


----------



## ElleJay

Bloobs - I am so sorry that you have lost such a good friend - 39 is no age at all, and her poor children - it's so sad.  As Jaydi said - it's also all wrong.  Hugest of hugs to you.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Bloobs sending you hugs, its so hard when someone young dies and even harder when they have a young family, my heart goes out to you, and her family.  I am so sorry that you lost such a dear friend.  My dh and i lost a (young) friend almost 5 years ago, and my dh just said last night, i still think of him, see his face, and find it hard to realise he has gone. Sending you hugs at this sad time


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, so sorry that you've lost your friend and so young too. Life is so very unfair sometimes! I've got a little one at work whose mum is dying of cancer and it is heartbreaking. I hope you are otherwise ok my love. 

Hi to all the other fab golden oldies (who like me are young at heart).

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Oldies,

I'm so upset about reading about Bloobs, Sasha's little one's mum and Safarigirl's DH's friend.  

I had a bit of an upset the past week.  I found a lump on my boobie and as many of you who know me well I am boobie obsessed with checking them.  I went to my GP on Thursday to report the lump, got a phone call from the hospital the next day on Friday and had my appt yesterday.  I was a wreck about it all because my beloved Aunt Susan was diagnosed with breast cancer at the same age as I am and died a few year after.  Lots of my fantastic, beautiful and generous FFs donated to the 60km walk I did two years ago to raise money for Breast Cancer Research.  I raised £2,600.  But I digress with my story.  

I can't say enough about how well I was treated and NHS treatment at that.  I know I kick them when they get it wrong but yesterday they got it very right.  I was seen by a consultant who checked my breasts and confirmed the lump.  She checked both breasts.  4 years ago when I had another lump only one breast was checked even though I asked that both were checked.  I was then sent for a mammogram on both breasts.  I've heard horror stories about mammograms but it wasn't any big deal.  Girls, we've survived IVF, a mammogram is a walk in the park.  

After my mammogram I was seen by another consultant for a scan on my boobies.  I have three cysts.  It freaks me out that they found two more lumps that I didn't find.  This despite my obsessive checking.  It was decided that the problem cyst should be asperiated.  Lots of you know I have a terrible needle phobia and I asked about putting EMLA cream on before they saw to my cyst.  I was told that EMLA would take too long and they were doing it now.  So with a massive needle they went in to my boobie and did it.  They sent the content of the cyst off to be anyalised.

After 5 and a half hours at the clinic I saw the consultant again who could not stop apologising for keeping me so long at the clinic.  She told me it was good news and I didn't have cancer.  She then told me that I was the last to be told the new because they had to prioritise the other women that they had seen that day because they all had bad news.  I was the only woman to get good news that clinic.  I cried when they told me this.  I am so used to being the first told about a BFN knowing that the staff had to get my bad news out of the way so they could call the lucky girls after me.  I was so grateful to be the last woman in line for good news yesterday. 

Anyway, I'm rambling and it is very late.  I'm still quite freaked out by my good news.  I was at my desk today trying to work and I became slightly dizzy.  I felt like I was going to fall over.  I think it is the stress.  I feel like I dodged a massive bullet especially with my family history of cancer.  

By the way.  September 26 is the Macmillan Cancer Support Coffee Morning.  I'm trying to organise a coffee morning at my job to raise money.  It helps doing something.


----------



## ElleJay

Almamay - OMG - I had been wondering where you were. 

Thank heavens it was good news in the end, even though it was so scary and traumatic getting there (and you were very brave as I had a breast cycst aspirated with a needle and it is not at all pleasant - and I'm not needle phobic) - not surprised you were dizzy at your desk - can't believe you were still functioning actually........

I know it will probably take a while to sink in that everything is ok, but I wanted to send the hugest cyber hug that I can over to you.  Hope to talk to you soon.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Almamay, I have just heaved the biggest sigh of relief.  I have spent much of today looking for DD's fave toy, and had quite major panic attack about it, and ended up giving in and resorting to the back-up spare.  I was stressed about something as trivial as that ..... no wonder you felt dizzy.   I think you deserved a day off after all that !  I am so happy for you.  It must have been a bit chilling hearing about the other poor ladies in the clinic. Strange that they told you really.

It sounds like you had a really tough day... well done for acting so quickly.  It must have been hard having that needle shoved in if you are needle phobic.  Were you on your own ?  

I hope you are feeling a bit calmer now, and thanks for your sweet thoughts about my friend.  Roll on the weekend, and I hope that then you will be able to chill and make the most of your clean bill of health !  I'll be toasting you tonoght for sure.   

Thanks to you too Sasha.  I tried to call you this morning.  Speak again soon !

Blooobs xxx


----------



## Jaydi

AlmaMay - big hugs to you.  What a time you have had.  I'm so relieved all is well and that they took good care of you.  But you still must be reeling from the shock of it all.  Be really kind to yourself now - lots of nurturing time.

Take care      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

AlmaMay, my darling, what a harrowing experience for you. I am so very sorry that you had this awful scare but I am so pleased that you know 100% that there is nothing else to worry about. I hope Dh gave you a big cuddle and that the cats gave you extra special attention.

Sorry Bloobs. I meant to ring you back tonight but I had an osteopath appointment (my back is in a shocking state). I wouldn't have been very good company anyway.

I had some very sad news today. The mother of little girl at work died yesterday. Can't stop thinking of the family and the grief they must be going through and will go through for the rest of their lives. Even just typing this is making me well up.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, what sad news on here. Massive hugs to anyone that needs one, and a huge one to Almamy for enduring the needle... Sounds like you held up really well. It's amazing what the human spirit can endure when it needs to. Here's hoping for some good news for a bit.

Here I am in sunny Greece and DH has managed to set us up with some internet so I decided to check in on you all (and check up on my SUK buddies too) . I do think of you all lots!

Massive hugs to all of you... I'm slightly [email protected]*ed having had a wine fuelled evening with strawberry liqueur for afters LOL. Hope I don't have a headache!

Speak soon, lovelies!
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

just logging on quickly on dh's computer - such sad news on here this week.

Alma - what an awful shock, and how terrified you must have been - so, so, so pleased to hear you got good news in the end and that you were treated so well at the hospital   

Blobs - i don't know what to say, it is so awful to read about your friend, i know you've been there for her and her family for so long now, i can't begin to imagine how you are feeling, i just hope that the innocent joy of your sweet little flower, Ria helps to dry your tears - take care hun   

Sasha - so sad too, to read your post, I know how close I feel to some of the families at the nursery I'm involved in too - sending you hugs from me and the girls   

I'm so glad we have each other to talk to - I met up with WWAV and SFG the other day and it was LOVELY - made me realise what a great crowd of friends we have here, even if we never meet each other it's fantastic that we are here for each other - through thick and thin. Hope to meet the rest of you somewhere, someday, and of course, next time in London - please can we meet again girls? It was sooo nice..

Take care, all of you, and Giggly,have a few drinks for me -glad you're having a brilliant time  

Under orders this morning to go into DH's office to show the girls off - really nervous as I'm SOO scruffy, haven't had my hair done for about six months, have no smart clothes, "handbag" ( nappy bag ) is falling apart but no time to go shopping for a new one, huge bags under my eyes and my skin hates the city air...what a sight I'll be..ah well, at least it'll give them something to gossip about eh?DH certainly isn't the smartest of men  so they might not be too surprised!

better go -      to you all

D x


----------



## crusoe

RSMum - I don't want to be rude but I think all eyes will be on your gorgeous girls - not you!!! I'm sure you look lovely really, don't you go putting yourself down ...
Envy you meeting up with SFG and WWAV and yes I completely agree it is fantastic that we are all here for each other. I certainly wouldn't have got this far without you lot...

GG - boy am I envious that you are in sunny Greece.   I am freezing sat here and wondering if my fresh air fiend of a colleague will notice if I put the heater on for a while. 
You sound happy and relaxed - long may it last. I look forward to hearing your September news.

AlmaMay - what a horrible, terrifying experience you have had. So pleased all is well. Huge hugs to you.     

Bluebell hugs to you too and all my other abroadie friends       

Wishing you all a happy and relaxing weekend. We have a trip (or 2 or 3) to the tip planned. My DH certainly knows how to treat a girl   

Love 
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Almamay - what a frightening experience for you to go through, but well done for being so brave and great to here that the NHS came up trumps, from my experience it can so often be a let down. Big hugs to you, and so glad that you got good news. 

Giggly - Oh I do miss a little drinky! All in a good cause of course, but a glass of cold white wine on a hot summers day would be bliss ( come to mention it, I would settle for a cold lemonade AND a hot summers day, rather than the endless rain...) Glad that you are having a lovely holiday.

Sasha, how dreadfully sad, poor little girl to lose her Mum.  

Love to all,

Jules xxx


----------



## bluebell

Like my new name RSMUM...   Kinda fits after my visit to the bathroom scales this morning.  Thanks so much for the fab book and pic you sent to me !!  I tried to call, but forgot you were in London,  , so ignore message on your answerphone.  I know what you mean about scruffyness .. that's rural living for you.  Just think of it as hippy chic. 

Sasha, lovely to chat last night.  You didn't mention your sore back on the phone.  Poor you, on top of everything else !    My bruv is an osteopath not far away from you, so if you get fed up with yours, then let me know and i'll give you his details !  By the way, NEVER don't phone me coz you think you won't be good company.  You know I would want to talk to you if you were feeling low ... in fact even more so!  ...... and, you are never not good company.. I always love speaking to you. 

Crusoe, trips to the tip, eh ? How romantic.  Maybe all those aromas of rotting old sofas and festering old carpets will get you in the mood for something a bit more passionate !

Giggles ..... now you are just showing off !!!!!  We have had the fire on all week to keep away the arctic winds and never-ending damp.  Stawberry liqueur .... could get into that !  Can't wait for your news !!

Hello to Jules, Jaydi, Lesley, Alma may (hope you are stil celebrating !) and any other goldies  xxxx

"Blobs" xxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi All!

Giggly - so jealous you are in Greece at the moment, I'd love to be out there for a non-treatment holiday.  Can't wait for your news in September!

Sasha - has the osteopath managed to stop your back hurting so much?  Hope it settles down for you soon as back pain is rotten, so I really sympathise.

Almamay - good to hammer my phone bill for once - can't believe it was so late before we started yawning through the conversation!

Jaydi - hope you had a lovely weekend away at your friend's wedding - it didn't rain here today, so I'm thinking that you may have got away without the waterproofs?

RSMum - I bet you were a hit at DH's work when you visited with your girls - and I'm sure you looked lovely too!

Bl(o)obs - your scales must be wrong - I know mine are!!! My home is obviously a complete temple to hippy chic, especially when DH is home, and I'm very glad that I now have that description to define it!

Crusoe - did the tip visit go well?  My boss actually filmed his visit to the one near his holiday home in Canada as he thought the surroundings were so picturesque!!  If you put your heater under your desk you get to turn it on without your colleague noticing!

Jules - I so love to see your ticker going up - are you blooming and filling out those maternity trews now?

Bonnie - are you around next weekend as I may well be over to visit DH and I'd love a cuddle or two with the babes (and a long natter with you)?

DH is home for two days and I am loving having him around, but am not getting much computer time!!  Small price to pay though.....

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend wherever you are.

Lots of love to everyone - so glad to have found you all again!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley! Enjoy your Dh!!! You can catch up with us lot any time. Have a fab weekend. How are all the plans going for September?

Giggly, great to hear from you. You & Dh deserve a fabulous holiday!

Bloobs, I always love chatting to you too! Shame we don't live closer.

Jules and Jaydi, how are you both?

Crusoe, nothing beats a romantic trip for two to the tip!

AlmaMay, I hope you are able to relax a bit after the week you have had. Also thinking of you and of your tx cycle coming up in September.

Debs, sounds like you had a great meet up. We should plan one for us golden oldies sometime in the not too distant future.

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Oldies,

I hope you are all well and have not been drowned by this rain.  

Giggly - You were smart and got out of Blighty.  Hope you are enjoying the sun, warmth and beautiful Greek food.  

Sasha - So sad to hear about the mum of one of your students.  It is so sad and must effect the other children.  I hope your back is feeling better.  

Lesley - I didn't realise you were a hippy chick?  I hope you had a lovely weekend with DH home.  

Crusoe - Where is the tip?  I think I missed something.   A trip or two sounds great to some where sunny.  

Debs - I'm sure the girls went down a storm at DH's office.  Did you have a good time?

Bloobs - It's amazing how a health scare can focus the mind on what really matters.  I've been worried about what a mess our house is and how I have so much cleaning and gardening to do.  While I would still like the house to look nice I'm not upset about it.  

Jules - How are you feeling?  I hope you are very well.  

Bonnie - I hope the babes are feeling better.  Thinking of you.  

Safarigirl - I miss lost friends and family and still think of them.  It is so cruel when people are taken from us so young.  

Larkles - Sending you lots of love for your cycle.  Let us know how you get on.  

Jaydi - Any reports on hats and the wedding?  

Hi to everybody else.  Hope you are all well.

I'm still a little spun out from my hospital appointment last week.  It feels very surreal and like a dream.  Today I was thinking the appointment was two weeks ago only to realise it has been less than a week.  

I have to admit, I haven't been taking it easy.  I went back to work Wed & Thurs.  Fri, Sat & Sun we were working like mad on our 'country house' (my FIL's place that he left to DH and BIL and we have bought BIL out).  We have been working on it for a year to get it ready to rent.  We are so close to finishing.  I took today off as well and we had originally planned to go to the country house but our muscles are so sore decided to give it a miss.  I have been attempting to catch up on housework and laundry.  Not very successfully I might add.  Will make another attempt when I finish this post.

DH and I are going to Barcelona on Friday.  He is working and then we are going to rent a car and stay at one of our favourite seaside village for 4 days.  I'm really looking forward to it.

x,
Almamay


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Just wanted to say to Almamay that I hope you have the most wonderful break in Spain - you've more than earned it!  Housework/laudry - Pah! As long as you have clean knickers - who cares?

I had a lovely weekend with DH home, and it looks like I'm back out to see him (and Bonnie of course!) in Paris this weekend....only five more weeks of him being on this particular contract, and then I'll have to find another excuse to get over to see Bonnie!!

Lots of love to all you Goldies out there!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Ahh, Paris.  Sounds great.  

Knickers?  Don't plan on packing them.      

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Just kidding.


----------



## Sasha B

Dear AlmaMay,

I agree, you so deserve this wonderful break. Hope you have a great time soaking up the sun in Spain and that you enjoy your lack of knicker wearing   . 

I would love to have a long natter with you once you get back.

Love to Dh & the kitties.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Goldies  

Giggly - how lovely - a holiday!!  I bet you were so ready to get away from it all.  I envy you seeing the sun - we haven't had one of those for a very long time. 

AlmaMay - hope you're feeling ok after your tough week.  Have a lovely time in Barcelona - happy escape from it all.

Lesleyj - so thrilled you are off to see Bonnie (and DH!) - have a great time.

We're back from the wedding of the century.  Two very special people and it made the whole event (3 day wedding!) just a magical time.  I want to go and do it all again.  I still can't stop smiling - but I'm not trying to stop.  It made me think about friendship so much - that's why this was such a special occasion - because absolutely everyone was rooting for the happy couple.  Oh dear - I'm welling up again.

Big hugs everyone  

Love to Sasha, Bluebell, Rsmum, Crusoe, Jules, Bonnie, Larkles, Safarigirl, Mrs Bunny, Janny and all the other goldies x x x

Jaydi x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bluebell things I qualify as a golden oldie and seeing the names of people here, I reckon I agree....

Hi everyone!

So lovely to see so many familiar names, am going to have a read through and catch up with everyones news and will post again later or tomorrow - depending on how long it takes!

Lovely to see everyone 

Pen
xx


----------



## ClaryRose

Just doing a bit more research and it seems, Southern Ireland does not have the same laws as UK and that their donations are all anonymous, akin to Europe    

The Sims clinic  sims.ie run an egg donation programme and they have DONORS WAITING  in Ukraine however you only need to visit Dublin -  another reason/excuse to go to this great city - it's worth looking at their website and the nurse I spoke with was so helpful.  

There is also a natural fertility centre at Cobh, Nr Cork  (where the Titanic sailed from, maybe not a good comment.....on reflection   )  They offer weekend long packages of fertility enhancing special pampering and preparation.  The accommodation on site looks very nice and just the sort of place for a couple to get away from it all amongst all this madness. 

Both Dublin and Cork are so easy to get to, too!

Hope this helps someone out there! 

cr


----------



## bluebell

Thanks for this Clary Rose - really helpful stuff. Just to let you know that this Golden Oldies thread is more for people that have been around on these boards for a while and just want to chat generally, ie not about tx !!  It would be great if you posted this useful stuff on Abroadies, which is the main thread for people having tx abroad.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Pen - how lovely to hear from you!

Almamay - Spain, lovely! Warm and sunny weather, bring some back with you for the rest of us!

Claryrose - thanks for the info, maybe someone clever (Sasha?!) can quote it on the Abroadies thread, so that more Abroadies can read it.

Jaydi - the wedding sounded lovely! 

Sasha - not long until September!

Big hello to Giggly, Bluebell, Rsmum, Lesleyj, Crusoe,  Bonnie, Larkles, Safarigirl, Mrs Bunny, Janny and everyone else who I have neglected to mention in person!

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

How are you all doing? Is it sunny where you are? I'm just getting back into being home again after my mad week in London. It was brilliant meeting SFG and WWAV - fantastic! We had a lovely time, doing the museums etc.. but the thing my DD missed most ( she was crying on the way home ) was the WII fit! She is addicted! I went on it and it told me i was 64! Mind you it told her she was 30 something! Had to laugh as she very quickly worked out how to cheat it and just stood there waving the thing about and laughing as this voice told her to kep up the good work! 

Oh Jules, thanks for the hen advice - DH thought it was my fault as I'd forgotten to give them water one day.

Bloob - got your lovely message - Ria sounds soo sweet..hope we get to chat soon

Better go- have vistors coming and haven't even made up their bed

hugs to you all

D X


----------



## mini-me

Debs -  I got a Wii from DH for Christmas (for him I think!    )  When I did the fit programme, it came back with a ridiculous age, can't remember exactly but it I'm sure it was pensionable age!!  Never been on the programme since.  Don't believe it!!  

Almamay - sorry to hear about your scare but so pleased it turned out to be good news.  

Giggly - Greece sounds fantastic, the Greek Islands are my favourite holiday destination, been loads of times.  Ahh, great memories...   Can't wait for your September news!

Jaydi - sounds like a great wedding!  3 days, wow!

Bluebell - hi!  Must drop in to see you (if that's ok!) when we're next up in Scotland - I'm sure we drive right past you.  Our DH's sound very similar, think most are!  Won't be up in Scotland until next year though  

Hi to anyone I've missed!

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

mini-me - lovely to see your ticker going up!

RSMUM - chickens do need to drink a lot of water, but forgetting one day probably just gave them a miserably thirsty day, but wouldn't stop them laying or trigger them going into their annual moult. Glad that you had a great time up in London with WWAV and SFG.

Jules xxx


----------



## ClaryRose

Oops    didn't realise.  Thanks for telling me 
Clary


----------



## bluebell

No probs Clary Rose ! It's great when people post helpful info without asking for anything in return ... so unselfish and thoughtful !!  I'll copy the link onto Abroadies now.....
Bluebell xxx.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Girls

RsMum - that is so funny about DD getting one over on the WII Fit!  I can just picture her laughing away.    She's obviously very bright!  Hope your chickens are happy now and you can relax.

Jules & Mini-me - lovely to see both your tickers! - yes the wedding was great thanks.  They booked a manor house in Wales for the whole weekend for all the guests to stay from Friday until Sunday with the ceremony held there on Saturday afternoon. It was all perfect really - such a special weekend.  There was something happening all weekend that you could join in with or just sit and relax and enjoy the views.  Wish we could do it all again!  The happy couple didn't whizz off after the ceremony but stayed for the whole weekend and were the last to leave waving us off like it was their house!  Gosford Park without the murders?  

AlmaMay - hope you're having a great time.  

Pen - nice to see you here.  I think we must be in a similar place right now.

Happy Bank Hol Weekend everyone  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone!

I haven't posted for ages, but just wanted to let you know that I do read quite a bit and would miss you all if I didn't! But I suppose it's a bit selfish of me sometimes not to post especially when hearing of your not so good experiences. So.......

Alma May, hope you are having a splendid time in Barcelona, you deserve a lovely break away after all you've been through, especially the scare with your breasts. You are so brave  

Jules and Mini-me, it's certainly great to see both your tickers counting down! Hope things are going well for you both xxx

Giggly, it sounds like you're enjoying your Greek holiday - I love the Greek islands too, they are such relaxing and pretty places to be. Can't wait for your special news!

Lesleyj hope you had a good weekend in Paris - it's so nice that you're able to meet up with Bonnnie often and give her a hand - I'm sure you'll find an excuse to see her when your DH's contract ends - I expect Bonnie will want you to anyway!

Bonnie, hope you are settling into your new home and have sorted out the teething problems. Glad the twins are doing well and lots of hugs to big sis too xxx

Crusoe, hope things are going well for you and that you aren't having to wait too long to find out the next step in your journey to becoming a mum. I realised that I was so excited to hear the news about the adoption panel that I forgot to order my drink at the bar! It owes me one.

Bluebell, how's bonnie Scotland?! hope it hasn't been as rainy as rainy England!   Love to you xxx

RSMUM, glad you and the girls enjoyed your trip to London and meeting up with SFG and WWAV - lucky you and lucky them! And hope the trip to DH's office went well, I can just picture you worrying about yourself - I'd be just the same! The Wii fit sounds good for DD but you've got other things to keep you fit. We've got a Wii and DH usually beats me at everything except boxing! Must be because of all that pent up aggression I've got  

Safarigirl, glad you enjoyed your holiday x

Sasha, hope your back pain is getting better. Have you started preparations for September yet?

Pen, lovely to see you back, I was wondering how you were getting on. Big hugs  

Larkles, lot of luck to you  

And of course Jaydi - are you resting up this weekend after the wonderful wedding last weekend? Hope the visit to the in-laws went ok xxx

Hello to all the other wonderful Goldies
love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lovely to hear from you Mrs Bunny,
You post is so lovely and as usual with you it so busy thinking about being thoughtful to otehrs you haven't told us your news. Have you had agood summer and what have you been up to now that you have finished tx for good and have more time.  So glad you are still posting sometimes ..... we would miss you otherwise !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Thanks Bluebell.

We have had a good summer thanks. We had a wonderful holiday to Turkey in June. Everything was superb, the weather, the scenery, the hotel, food etc etc, just what we needed.

We've also been growing veg in our garden for the first time, with mixed success. We've still got plenty of tomatoes and the beetroot, spring onions, carrots and lettuce were good, but the millions of turnips we had nearly all went to seed which was disappointing. We grew them from seed and when we thinned them out, we replanted them somewhere else in the plot so I think they were just too crowded. The beetroot were lovely although I had to eat nearly all of them myself as DH doesn't like them and I got quite used to having pink wee! The veg plot is having a rest at the moment, partly because we've been too lazy to plant anything else but cats seem to think it's a giant litter tray so we'll have to do something about it soon!

I did a reflexology evening class so I can practice on friends and family. I found it really interesting and very theraputic to do the treatments and my 'guinea pigs' seemed to like it too. I'm going to be doing an accreditted course soon which will enable me to practice on anyone and I'm thinking I'd like to do it as a career. (reflexology isn't regulated yet so I could practice on anyone now, but I'd rather do a proper course first). I've resisted getting another office job as it's not what I want to do long term and I need to take this chance to make changes.

A couple of sad things have happened - my younger DD has split with her boyfriend after 8 years and my brother and wife have separated after 20 years of marriage! The two things happened at roughly the same time so it was a horrible few weeks. I think they've both appreciated my support and of course I've had to support my Mum too over my brother's marriage break up. I always thought of my brother's marriage as the ideal one, and a picture of happy family life - and from what I hear, it was up until about a year ago. But we've seen them since then and it just shows how well people keep their troubles to themselves and perhaps whilst we are having our own troubles, we don't notice other peoples' problems so much.

Apart from that, I've lost a bit of weight, have been going to the gym and seen a personal trainer a few times which has made me feel so much better in myself. Oh and we've had the bathroom done at last! It's lovely now and really easy to keep clean and nice.

That's it really, except I wish the weather had been a bit better! 

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hello again all, Mrs Bunny how lovely to hear from you and catch up on all your news, sorry to hear some of it was so sad though.  Breaks up are really hard and I never know what to say to people.  It often ends up with you having to take sides and that is always hard.  I hope things settle down and you dont get too caught up in things.

Great to hear you are doing the Reflexology course, I find this really interesting too and have often thought about it but as usual can never find the time...there is just something so nice about having your feet 'done' I think my husband prefers it to sex he makes such appreciative noises  Keep up the good work and definately worth getting a proper accreditation for it, i wonder if there are any fertility benefits in it (note to self, something else too look in to )

All your posts on Wii did make me chuckle, I had a friend here with one last weekend and he and my husband were sat on the sofa together doing something with one of the controllers and I am sure you dont need to guess what it looked like they were doing from behind - very very funny.  For me just too much like hard work found it exhausting!

Anyway must go make dinner - am on a serious diet as have managed to put on a few pounds after compensating for this rotten summer with too much ice cream - so a nice healthy stir fry this evening.

Take care all, chat soon.

Pen
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - great to hear from you, the refexology sounds very interesting, I think that it is linked to acupuncture, but without the needles!! It is supposed to be good a treating oedema, which I am now suffering with, so I may treat myself to session.

Sorry to hear about your DD and brother's relationship troubles, very sad.

The veg garden sounds good, we have a tomato glut at the moment, I just love the smell of fresh tomato leaves!

Pen - the stir fry sounds very healthy. I am envious of your new bathroom, I would love one of those fancy corner baths with bubble jets and a shower cubicle instead of over the bath....one day, one day!  

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi to all the Goldies!

Sasha - have you have managed to get your back sorted out - it's yukky when you are in pain every time you move.  Hope the osteopath helped - can't be easy to have a bad back when you have a toddler to lift about.....

Almamay - Did you have a wonderful time in Barcelona and afterwards at the seaside?  and was your lack of underwear noticed?!

Bonnie - I loved seeing you at the weekend - what an easy walk it was back to DH's flat!  You are going to get soooo fed up with me being around for the next few weeks!  Tell DD that pom pom monkey is home safe and sitting on top of a pot in my bedroom!

Jaydi - glad that the weekend at the outlaws went well - and good you got to see them without the BIL and SIL.  I was never good enough for my first MIL and the current one thinks I'm too posh - Pah! At least I'm old enough now not to care!

Pen - Hello again and nice to see you back!  What is it about men and having their feet rubbed?

Bloobs - my accupuncture lady has just come back from a two week hol in Scotland and got bitten to death by midges who are apparently the only ones loving this weather!  Hope you are in a bug free zone!

Jules - Reflexology is actually very good at getting rid of oedema, and I hope that you can get yours to go away.  Apart from that, how're you doing?  I can't believe that your littlie will be here in 10 weeks time!

Mini-Me - How are you feeling and getting on?  Do you have a lovely bump?

Mrs B - It's always lovely to see you post, and you certainly have had a busy summer - I'm kind of imagining the Good Life here with all the grub you're growing.  Very sad news though about the two breakups in your family - I am so sorry and am sure it will be hard for everyone to adjust to. Am trying to help my Brother through the same thing at the moment and I hate seeing how much pain there is for both him and his ex-Mrs.  

Re the Reflexology - I did the same as you - an evening course and then went on to do the professional accreditation and I absolutely loved it.  Shame was that I have a manky left hand and it couldn't cope with giving more than one treatment a day, so I was not able to make it my career as I had intended.  Hope your training goes well though - I'm so envious that you might be doing this.

Crusoe - Hope you get to meet the littlie who will be coming to his/her forever family really soon.

RSMum - Glad you had a great time in London - and that you got to meet WWAV and Safarigirl - just missed SG at Bonnie's when she was last over!

Lots of love to Safarigirl, WWAV, Giggly, Larkles and anyone else I have missed off the list!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Lesley, yes my back is a lot better and I'm back on-line! Yey! I have to dash as I'm going to see Mama Mia tonight.

Love to you all.

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Oldies,

I'm back from glorious Spain.   I completely love the place and we had a great time.  Can't wait to catch up on all your posts.  

Today is our 18th dating anniversary for DH and I.    

Of course, DH dashed off to the studio to work as soon as we got back this evening.  Some things never change.  

The kittens seem a bit annoyed with us for having been away for a few days.  My friend was looking after them and his naughty influence seems to have had an effect because they are running around the place knocking things over.     (imagine two naughty black cats)


----------



## AlmaMay

Hey Goldies,

Gosh, I'm talking to myself here!   Nothing new I guess.  One of the reasons I have cats is so that it looks like I'm talking to them.  

Sasha - Hope Bella had a wonderful birthday yesterday.  She had perfect weather for it.  

Bunny - So sad to hear about your siblings and the breakup of their relationships.  I know some people shouldn't be together but on the whole I am always sad when people break up.  Hope things are settling down on that front.  Your reflexology class sounds great!  I would love to be one of your guinea pigs to practice on.  

RSMUM - Your DD sounds very funny and super smart figuring out how to fake the Wii.  Hope your chickens are well.  

Jaydi - The wedding sounds lovely.  Glad you had a great time.  I'm embarrassed to say that I've never been to Wales.  I really must go, all my friends rave about it and I love the Welsh.  

Pen - I love stir-frys.  Have you ever tried them using sesame oil when you are heating the wok?  It really adds a lovely flavour.

Lesley - I'm super jealous you have a weekend flat in Paris!!  I might have to check the Eurostar prices.

Hi to everybody else, Bloobs, Bonnie, Crusoe, Giggly, Safarigirl, WWAV, Mini-Me, Larkles and Jules.

Our holiday in Spain feels like a beautiful dream now.  I've been back at work, doing overtime and working on the country house.  I wish I could just quit work and work on the country house full time.  I really do love it and I enjoy DIY.  We've got to get it finished this month so we can rent it.  

Better get going.  Thinking of you all.


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Alma - welcome back! It's pouring with rain here and pretty grim and the chickens are STILL on strike! Glad to hear you love the Welsh!!    

I think we're ALL really jealous of you Lesley  

oops better go

hope you are all well

D X


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
Back in sunny blighty (NOT), well I am back but it's not sunny. LOL.

It's nearly September....  

Bloobs- thanks for the call, was away and too tight to return your call from Greece since it's bloomin extortionate and there's a credit crunch, dontcha know.   Anyway, would love to catch up now that we're back.

Love to everyone, will try to add a longer post over the next few days. 

Big hugs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Come on Giggles .. it's September now ... spill the beans !!!!!!      
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi Girls

Thanks for the welcome and the positive vibes about reflexology.

Lesley, sorry that you couldn't persue reflexolgoy as a career, you must have been disappointed with that, but at least you know you can do it. Sorry also about your brother and his problems. It is difficult when trying to by loyal to brother but also feeling sorry for SIL. I've been in touch with her but I know that our relationship won't be the same ever again.

Pen, yes reflexology can be good for fertility and my reflexologist has helped people having ivf to produce more eggs (N/A in our case of course) and also it helps with building up the womb lining (my linings were good but I've had no non-reflexology linings!). It can also help with other gynae things like endo, pcos etc. Besides which, it is very relaxing and calming so obviously helps with wellbeing.
Good luck with the diet. I've been cutting out bread and sweet things and have lost some weight even though a cough meant that I wasn't going to the gym! 

Jules, hope your oedema goes away - that's some kind of swelling is it? We have lots of small tomatoes which we're managing to eat. Your comment about the leaves makes me think of the time I went to see to the tomatoes just before hanging the washing out and all DH's shirts ended up with yellow bits where I'd pegged them out - it must have been the stuff from the leaves on my fingers! Luckily the stains were at the bottoms where they are tucked in so I didn't wash them again straightaway!

AlmaMay, glad you enjoyed your little break - it sounds lovely. Shame it's over so quickly. You sound busy - maybe you can turn into a property developer and make enough money to give up your job. I suppose that's a bit difficult at the moment with the 'credit crunch'. I love DIY too and I've had to stop myself volunteering to decorate other people's houses for them! I like the idea of it but in practice it would probably be too difficult (prep work isn't my strong point). Me and DH did decorate my DD's kitchen once and it turned out well.

Hello to everyone - Bonnie, giggly (it's September now   ), Crusoe, Bluebell, Jaydi, Sasha, RSMUM, Mini-me, Safarigirl.
I'm waiting for the heatwave we normally get when the kids go back to school!
love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Yeah Giggly - Bluebell's right we're ready!!  

AlmaMay - so glad you had a fabby time in Spain.  What a lovely escape.
If you love DIY can you please come and help my neighbour?  He's fixing the guttering on the side of the house between our two houses and it's a nightmare.  Well he's a nightmare - I wish he'd get someone professional in!  He's already accidently pulled the guttering away from the house in one go and it all came crashing down into our garden - so the dog is now completely tramatised and hides under the kitchen table when she hears him out there.  He has now had scaffolding put up but the guys broke one of our big blue plant pots by the front door and dropped the broken pieces of pottery into our recyling box!  Great.  

Mrs Bunny lovely to see Bunny again. Yes I was saying to DH this morning we usually have to send kids back to school in summer uniform! Where is the sun? So you love DIY too? - how are you with heights?  Hope you had a good weekend. Kisses x x x

Hope Lesley and Bonnie have had a good weekend 

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

Thanks for the info on Reflexology Mrs Bunny, I will definitely look into this as will try anything and haven’t done this one before 

AlmaMay – Congratulations on the 18th anniversary – wow that’s a long time! yes I frequently use sesame oil and chilli oil in my stir fry’s which does make a great difference, the other tip I picked up was to marinate the chicken in egg before frying it, it doesn’t something really odd but means it doesn’t go that horrible boiled like chicken texture its much nicer – give it a go   I like oil generally, it’s the new wine don’t you know  Spend a fortune on different grades and flavours of olive oil, well I don’t drink wine much anymore so seems a nice alternative to be interested in.  Have just been and joined my local gym too and am determined to go 3-4 times a week, I find it helps so much with my mood let alone the fitness and health benefits so am looking forward to getting stuck in.

Hope everyone else is doing well, this darn weather is so depressing any glimpse of sunshine is followed almost immediately by a huge downpour must move to Spain or something one day soon!

Have a good week everyone,

Pen
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Giggly!!! Don't keep us hanging on. Looking forward to hearing your news.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

LOL- you lot are funny.
Shall I keep you hanging on a bit longer I wonder?
xx


----------



## Newday

hey Giggly we want to know

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

I'm just a drama queen .


----------



## Tea63

I want to know too - and here it is already the 3rd of September - come on Giggly and tell 
love from Tea


----------



## Grumpygirl

OK, I'm a meanie. 

Just didn't want to jinx things really but we're a bit further along the road now  in that our friends from SUK have offered to help us have a baby! OMG eek yikes etc etc! We did our agreement in writing on Monday and we're hoping to try with the v.lovely J in the near future. So please be lovely and supportive cos we're bricking it a little in that some friends are more supportive than others and we've only told the ones we thought would be ok about it! Mind you, we're over the moon and that's all that counts. We're having a lovely time anyway and can't quite believe our luck. Who would have thought it this time last year- I feel like I've got the old me back recently as I've picked up some of my old interests and am really enjoying my new job. Seems weird to think we may even get our dream too, but all thanks to a lovely lovely selfless person we didn't even know last year. Blows my mind really.

So, there you go. Will let you know more if and when there is any more to tell!
Hugs to all the lovely abroadie ladies .
xx


----------



## Misty C

Yahoooo Giggly, DH & I have got everything crossed for you, DH and the lovely J. Will follow your journey with lots of excitement and pray its a smooth one, lots of hugs and hugs and hugs. 

Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - that is wonderful news!!! So very excited for you and DH - wishing you the very best of luck, but I do understand why you wanted to keep it under your hat!

You know that you will always get support on FF! I guess that some people just can't get their heads around surrogacy....but yah boo sucks to them if they don't support you!

I will look out for updates!

Jules xxx


----------



## Tea63

JUUHUUUU - had to check again this morning to see if you got some news for us Giggly 

So happy for you - you so deserve this chance  - it still blows my mind away that there are people out there willing to do all this to help us - donors, surrugacy etc.
We didn't tell anyone about using a donor before after 14 weeks which was the same time we told we were pregnant - and have only had positive responses from everyone - think there is a difference if you wait to tell people until it is real then they respond differently.

So excited for you - you made my day  

love from Tea


----------



## Grumpygirl

Bless you ladies- you might be right Tea. Tell them when there's no going back! LOL. So happy you have little Ditte. 

OMG Mrs M- are you really 30 weeks already?!!! Don't know where the weeks are going at the moment. Good luck hun, hope to hear some lovely news soon. 

I knew you lot would be lovely.  
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Tea63

I'm really bad a lying and we always known that Ditte will know how we got her. So to tell people have made it easier when they have known from the beginning - and people still asks if she looks like me or Steve  . The only person who have said something was Steve's cousin from Nottingham when they were here when I was pregnant - he just couldn't understand why we wanted to tell Ditte about it - he couldn't see any reason for telling her. That is the only tiny bit of negativity we have had from anyone. And I do think that people keep it to themselves if they don't agree with you when their opinion will not make a difference anyway - not sure if that make sense?
But you also have to be prepared for some questions - a lot of people don't know anything or not a lot about donation or surrogacy, so just be prepared that you need to educate them  - People are really interested but unfortunately most people have only heard about the young uni students in USA, so we have had to tell that no, we have not paid Allison any money for doing this for us (it is not legal in Australia anyway), she just did it because she wanted to help someone to get pregnant - and she have donated twice to 2 couples in nz since - and they are both pregnant too - amazing woman 
enough rambling on  
So happy for you - does this mean we will have cock on the rock back again 
love from Tea


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Goldies,

Giggly - I understand why you would be cautious after everything you've been through but each hurdle should be celebrated even it is just a quite moment.  I'm so pleased for you and DH.

Jules - I can't believe you are 30 weeks.  Hope you are well.

Tea - So glad to see you posting.  How is little Ditte?  You must be so happy that the wonderful Allison came into your life.  

Misty  - How are you?  Good to see you.

I'm a bit sad that our "summer" is over.  I love summer and this one was left a lot to be desired.


----------



## RSMUM

just wanted to add my congrats to giggly - fantastic news!!!   

how are you all doing? 

alma - it's so horrid and miserable isn't it? i just took the buckets and spades out of the back of my car, they'd been there since may and only been used once


----------



## Fidget

Awwwwwwwwwww Giggly so so so so so pleased for you sweetie


----------



## Jaydi

Giggly !!!  So thrilled to hear your news.        That is absolutely wonderful.  Wow you have so many dreamy experiences to look forward to like all those scan days where you can see your baby growing.  You talk about this time last year but what about this time next year!!  

I think Tea is right.  When your friends can see your scan pictures they will 'Get It' and will realise your baby is on it's way.  They're going to be as excited as you are.  And Jules is right ' Yah Boo Sucks' to the others - you'll be too busy (and in love) to care by then.  

I'm so glad things are going well  

Big tight hugs to you all


AlmaMay I agree - it's all wrong this back to school time isn't it?  We haven't had our summer yet!!      

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Oh Giggly, what lovely special news!!  

And it's also lovely that you're feeling good and have found yourself again after all your traumas. This will help you to think positively about your new journey and realise that it is possible to make your dreams come true.

Lots of love to you and DH and J and sending lots of     your way!

xxxxx

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly, so happy to read your news, absolutely wonderful, and you and your dh deserve it ..... cant wait for updates on this - as you know its your lives, and dont worry too much about the odd person's views .... you will also find that most people take things in their stride far more than you will ever think!
i will keep the three of you in my thoughts .....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Almamay - glad that you got some sunny Spanish weather, it has been rather grim here!

Mrs Bunny - always great to hear from you! 

Big hello to all the "Oldies but Goldies"!!

Jules xx


----------



## ElleJay

Dear Giggly - what fantastic news - well worth waiting for!  I am so happy for you and your DH, and will keep J in my thoughts too.

Love to all the Goldies

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yiiipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee wey heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyy  skippeeeeeeeeeeeedipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!  

Giggles and her lovely DH are going to be a mummy 'n'a daddy !!

So happy for you !
Can't wait !
Bloooooooooooooooooooobs


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Giggly what lovely news to see on the board! 

I am absolutely thrilled for you and you DH and as the others say I wouldnt worry about the occasional negative comment from people - there is always someone out there with something bad to say but hundreds who will support you every step of the way!

How exciting a journey you will have over the coming months do share all the details you can with us all! Its lovely that you are feeling yourself again too, this journey takes away some of all of our true essences and its nice when you feel they are coming back.

Weekend looking to be another wet and miserable one what a summer  Still bright crisp mornings, autumnal colours and cosy evenings to look forward to so not all bad  Have managed to loose 5lbs in the last couple of weeks so am chuffed with that but still have a bit to go (ideally another 11) but its so hard not being able to scoff all the lovely things I am use to - guess thats what got me here! am finding great comfort though in the new Tesco healthy living range which have to be the best 'diet packet meals' I have come across.

Have a great weekend everyone

Pen
xx


----------



## mini-me

Giggly,

That's absolutely fantastic news!!!      

So pleased for you and DH.  Can't wait to hear your updates!

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Newday

Giggly

thats wonderful news so pleased for you both

dawn


----------



## crusoe

GG

                   

I am so thrilled for you - this is fantastic news. 
I have sent you a pm

Love crusoe
xxx


----------



## HEM

Giggly

That is fantastic news - I am so pleased for you and your DH, 

Helen xxxx


----------



## larkles

Awww Giggly, have just (bit late I know better late than never   ) seen your wonderful news-am so so happy for you   

How amazing that someone does this for other people, I have tears in my eyes reading all your posts, will look forward to your updates xx  

Lots of love

Larkles
xx


----------



## crusoe

Larkles - I didn't realise you were on the 2ww - just wanted to send you lots and lots of positive vibes                                    

Hi to all oldies and apologies for not posting much anymore, it's tough trying to keep up with these boards and the adoption ones (there is only so much FFing you can get away with at work) but I do think about you all often.

Lots of love
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## nats210

hello
Just wanted to say I am delighted to read your news Giggly I have everything crossed for you.
Crusoe really hope you hear soon
Nats
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hey Goldies,

How is everybody?  Hope you all had sun for the weekend.  We did in London and it was lovely.  

Nats - Great to see you posting!  Hope you are well.  We must catch up.

Giggly - Any more news?

Crusoe - How are you getting on?  

Just wanted to say Hi.


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
AlmaMay- Glad there was sun in London, we didn't have a bad weekend either but I was working most of it! Yah boo sucks.

Just a quickie for Crusoe- tried to reply to your IM but your inbox was full and I have a new version of email that hasnt got your email address in it anymore!! 

RSMum- owe you one too! Hugs to your lovely ladies. xx

No news here, just working away!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

oooops .... Sorry GG, I've cleared a few out if you want to try again....

Love to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello Goldies

Think I've finally found where I should be - Me trying for another miracle!

Hiya Giggles, Bloobel and Crusoe - plus many other old birds

AlmaMay - sorry we've still not made phys contact, would invite you round here but it's a health and safety risk due to builders, got notification today that the post office will no longer deliver mail until the front of my property is made safe! We have to collect it from the post office UFN - there's a 3 foot wall in front of my front door - pending a timberframe porch and 3 sided extension being delivered from Monmouthshire.

And all I wanted was an Ikea kitchen and downstairs loo

Hoping to find base soon in order that I can touch it - 

Anyway, off to hit the sack - work waits for no man (or at least woman). I'm sorry to say that in work, just as at home I find meself clearing up the mess men leave behind 

We had a training sesion at work today on appraisals and target setting - as part of it we were given a brief to supply a chocolate cake by 10.00 the next day

The mens team drew up a recipe list (BTW didn't check what they already had in the cupboard) and went shopping on leaving work and spent the evening making the cake, got up early, iced it in the morning etc etc

The womens team nipped out to M and S in the morning and picked up a chocolate cake on their way into work

I shall say no more

Hope to check in at lunch time tomorrow

Jo


----------



## RSMUM

Jo - thank you helping me start my day with a


----------



## safarigirl

Jo - please become our resident correspondent!!!  YOu never fail to make me laugh!

RSMUM have been meaning to write you a personal note, so lovely to meet you and your girls at regents park ..... would love to meet up again if you are in london .... do get in contact with me, it was fun chatting and laughing, putting a face to your name ... and also watching AJ become supersleuth with the policemen regarding the attempted bagsnatch!  (Loving her polite descriptions of the women!!!!) Never a dull moment with an abroadie around!


----------



## earthe kitt

BTW - just to add to my last post - the mens team came from the  Planning Dept - that may explain it 

Builders now have a temporary  step up to my front door so it's now moved from dangerous to lethal   

We're hoping they do the knocking through and replacing of heating etc when we're in South Africa over Christmas (no I'm not going for TX!) - the plan is to send DH swimming with the sharks - may also send DS in too if he throws another hissy fit like the one this morning!

Twins are now walking and starting to talk, it's a bit mad around our place at the moment. 

I've stopped drinking (money saving) and so can't even drown my sorrows 

See you soon

Jo


----------



## MrsBunny

Hey Earthe Kitt, the chocolate cake story made me laugh too! I wonder what the men's cake actually tasted like  

Now I don't want to steal anyone's thunder (especially that wonderful Scottish lady we all know and love) but I wanted to share some news with you before I let myself loose posting on some other threads.....

You may remember that earlier in the year, after our last tx in February I said that we weren't going to have any more goes and that maybe we'd try other methods to have a family or find other things to fill our lives. Well since then, we've looked into adoption but I seem to have a fundamental mental block about it as, having been lucky enough to already have my 2 DDs, I cannot imagine bringing up a a child that wasn't mine, especially as we are highly unlikely to get a baby. At the same time, me and DH agreed that we weren't ready to give up completely on having a family. Since recovering from my 2nd chemical pregnancy in February, and having loads of time to comtemplate everything, I realised that, as long as we did things differently, I wanted to have another deivf. DH was all for it, as long as I thought I could go through it all again.

So 2 weeks ago, we went for an initial consulation at IM. As well as reading lots of good things on here about it, I have a friend who reads but doesn't post on FF, who got pregnant there in April.

We were also spurred on after hearing that some thrombophillia tests I had last summer came back as positive for lupus anticoagulant. Due to a variety of circumstances, but mainly an appalling lack of communication from the GP's surgery, I never found out about this until I went this summer to see if I could get a print out to take to IM. This result could have explained my chemical pregnancies so you can imagine how we felt. Since then, a repeat of this test has come back just within normal range, but we decided to go down the immune testing route with Mr ******* and I've been diagnosed with high NK cells and thyroid antibodies (although my thyroid level is apparently ok).

When we went to IM, they recommended that DH have karyotyping and the sperm FISH test to test for chromosome disorders - this being the most likely cause of the chem pgs from their point of view as they don't believe in the immune therapy.

So it really feels like 'belts and braces' this time and in a way, also sh1t or bust as IM's not the cheapest!!
But we are feeling positive especially with all these things we are doing differently - I am going to be taking the steroids, clexane and aspirin prescribed by Mr ******* and we may have to have PGD if DH's tests come back poorly (let's hope not) and we've even considered embryo adoption as an option if necessary.

Everyone was so lovely to me when I said we were giving up on tx and I feel slightly fraudulent at the moment! I've had one special FF helping me through all of this and of course I have found inspiration from many other FF's too, so thank you. Hopefully, tx will be around late November/early December. I'm intending to go and post on the IM thread as I already find I have advice to offer on first appointments! 

Well, thanks for listening. I know we don't talk about tx much on this thread but I really wanted to tell you lovely Goldies my news first.

Lots of love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

oh mrs b i am so pleased and excited to read your post - as you know, i changed mty protocol - to more clexane earlier in the cycle, and dh  had a dna fragmentation test done - mind you, all he had to do was take blumin' vitamins!  - wil never know if this all made a difference but i did get 2 bfp's after that (one of whom is the cause of my silly typing - sorry   )..i can feel the excitement in your post - it's fab!!!!!thanks soo much for telling us, and a huge lot of    coming your way 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Mrs Bunny

That is fab news!!! Really pleased you have found a way forward. I have nothing but praise for IM -they are fab and very, very professional. I made 9 trips to IM and I think I know as much about their protocols and systems as they do so if there is anything I can help with let me know.
I also know Barcelona like the back of my hand 13 visits in total ... so I'm not bad as a travel consultant either ....

Love to all oldies.

Crusoe
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - so pleased that you have found a way forward and so hoping that the new protocol will bring you the success that you deserve!

Jo - loved the chocolate cake story! Men!!! What do you expect?!!

Crusoe, RSMUM, Safarigirl, WWAV, big hello to you all!

I think that I have put DD off motherhood for life, she looked at me naked in the shower (scary sight!!) and announced that I was the size of an elephant and that when she grew up she was going to be a Daddy, instead of a Mummy! She also keeps checking her non-existent boobs for signs of growth!   Oh dear!

At least she hasn't yet  asked how babies are made yet....I will have to explain that sometimes it is a little more complicated than Mummy and Daddy having a special cuddle.... 

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Mrs Bunny -  Love reading your news.    I have absolutely everything crossed for you x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x

Jules - that is so sweet when you're daughter wants to be a daddy - what a lovely age she is.  (Well apart from the 'there's an elephant in the shower' comment of course! ).

Jo - loved the cake story.  

Love to all - sorry I'm a bit late catching up - been Florence looking after DH and The Dodgy Back.

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi

Just wanted to say thanks for the lovely supportive messages.

I've taken the plunge and posted on the IM cycle buddies thread although it's strange being a newbie oldie!

Just waiting for DH's results now, hope they don't take too long to come back.

Jules, not long for you now! How lovely that your DD is already thinking like a woman!!! Hope you are comfortable and looking forward to the birth xxx

Anyway, not much more to say at the moment - hoping and praying that Dawn and Sasha get good news.

Thanks again
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

All the very best, Mrs Bunny, you so deserve a BFP!!! xx

CRUSOE!!!!!!!!!!!! Empty your inbox , woman! Want to send you a message. Tee hee!

Loads of love to everyone, no time to stop right now.
Laters!!
xx


----------



## crusoe

Removed a few GG!!!

Sorry!!!! I can't help being mega popular  

C
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

You surely are, lovely! IM on it's way......
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - I have everything crossed for you, so hoping that this is your time for a BFP!

Giggly - hello!! How are things?

Crusoe - hope that you get some news soon on your little one.

Jaydi/Florence - don't make DH too comfy, he will get used to it!! Seriously, hope that he is feeling better soon.

Jules xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there you lovely Golden Oldies,
I just wanted to post my news here first since you lovely ladies have seen me through thick and thin over the last few years...

BUT! Unbelievably and with much trepidation we finally have a   to announce, all thanks to our lovely surrogate J and her family. OMG!!! It was on our first round of insems too, so DH has been feeling rather proud of himself, in a cautious OMG kind of way... 

We're overwhelmed by it all and so, so happy . If anyone we know dares say anything at all negative about surrogacy they'll get a bonk on the nose from me (!!) having just come back from the SUK AGM where I met women who'd had cancer, emergency hysterectomies, almost fatal bleeding, stillbirths, 30 week m/cs (more than once...) and the list goes on. The people there were just amazing to have come through it all, but also the very special women and their families who actually do this for them are just so special. And they're only allowed to have their expenses paid- for some reason people always think they do it for the money but nothing could be farther from the truth. 

Can you really believe this is us ARGHHHHH!!! The 2ww was up on Thursday and we had a bfp Sunday. The clearblue digital test read 2-3 weeks pregnant on Thurs afternoon so we're doing ok.  We're wavering between feeling completely convinced it'll all go wrong and being majorly excited cos we've never seen a +++++++++++++ before EVER.

Thanks to all of you lovely ladies for the support- I'm off to get a ticker!!

loads of love
Giggly
xx

PS Have I even mentioned how lovely our surro J is? We're just about the luckiest people around right now.


----------



## Newday

Oh Lisa

I am so so happy for you I'm really pleased that things are going so well

Lovely

Dawn


----------



## Misty C

[fly]                 [/fly]
Wooooohoooo Giggly!!!!!! Fantastic, brilliant, wonderful and most amazing news!!!! I can't !!!!!!! enough!!!!!!!

Lots of hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggly - that is just the best, most wonderful news!!! So delighted for you and DH and well done to your lovely surrogate!

Jules
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Giggly,

I know it has been a very long journey for you and DH and this is a fantastic start of an incredible journey for your family and your surrogate's family.  

Lots of love to you all.  

Almamay


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies!  I have not read up on this thread for a while and then here I go today seeing this most amazing of all news!!  Giggly I am just so incredibly happy for you!  Luck is looking your way now finally!! Your surrogate sounds like an angel.  Fantastic!!!!

Jules-  You are nearly there already!!  I am sure you are so anxious to meet your little boy.

Hello to Jo, Hazel and all the rest... have to read back further to find out about this choco cake!!!



Love,

B123


----------



## MrsBunny

OOOH Giggly!!!

Congratulations!!       

That's fantastic news! I bet you were really excited clicking that BFP icon for yourself!!
And your post is so lovely, it made me fill up.

Lots of love to you and DH (clever boy) and the lovely J. May this be the start of the best journey of all.

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

giggly - what can i say except                                             so, so, sooooo happy for you. 

I have friend who's surro is due pretty soon now with her second and so i know a little bit about wonderful; these ladies and their families are - true angles.

all the best for a wonderful life ahead...   

Deb xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Giggly !!!   This is such wonderful news!  Huge congratulations to you.  So exciting.    

Lots of love to your family and to J's family  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Giggly

Wonderful and lovely to hear your fabulous news-congratulations to both you and the wonderful J

Larkles
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thank you all so much for your lovely good wishes, I am still pinching myself and expecting it all to go wrong at any minute. So, for now we have some healthy caution but a strong dose of optimism!! We're so hoping it goes all the way... I just can't tell you. 

I have to change my ticker as I made a complete balls up of it, managing to take about 75 days off the pregnancy! LOL. Will have to have a play with it...

Big hugs to everyone!
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hey GG

The cat didn't take long to get out of the bag did it?? I knew you would cave in and tell all soon!

You know already that I am absolutely thrilled for you but I can say it again publicly (typed that at pubicly the first time)?

[fly]Absolutely thrilled for you [/fly]

                             
Looking forward to hearing all your updates.

Loads of love
Crusoe


----------



## safarigirl

giggly - i have been waiting for this news ..... my heart is filled with love and sunshine and warmth and all the good things, hearing this ..... i have known you al ong time on these boards, and we have walked a path together at times, .... like everyone who has known you, you have shone a light on these boards, despite what you have been through, and like jo are one of the resident humourists!  How wonderful that it is indeed YOUR turn, to be blessed, to have a child for you and your DH ...big hugs to your surrogate for being part of this journey helping your child finally being with his/her parents .....
VIVA VIVA VIVA


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Giggly - I am trying to catch up on the posts from the last week, and I am chuffed to pieces to read your news!  How wonderful to see a ticker under your name - hugest congratulations and lots of love to you, DH and J.

Lesley xxx


----------



## hola69

Hiya everyone,

I hope you dont mind me joining? I havent been in touch for ages and can only apologise..I have never forgot you girls and the love and support you gave me or this site..I think of you all often..Im so happy to still see some of you posting..giggly girl, B123, Ms Minerva..wow!! And such happy news for lots of you too..Many congrats to you Giggly, Im so excited for you guys..and also B123 one of each.. 

Life for us is wonderful and not a day goes by without me remembering how lucky we are...our little one is so adorable and the light of our lives...

Anyway guys big big hugs to you all and lots of love always,

L xxxx


----------



## larkles

Hello Ladies

Hola lovely to see your post, I remember you   

So glad you're loving your little one

Giggly-well done on getting your ticker done  

Bit in between at moment, not sure whether to put myself back on a list or to look for alternative options, so hard as have not given up yet...

Love to all  

Larkles
xx


----------



## mini-me

Giggly, 

So pleased for you!  This is fabulous news, I am so excited for you.  What an angel J is.  Congratulations to you all!  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Tea63

Oh Giggly
Got tears in my eyes and a big grin on my face    
It is nearly 4am and couldn't fall asleep after Ditte's last feed - mostly because I was thinking about Christmas (Steve's Mum, 4 sisters and 1 brother and kids and grandkids - have decided to spend Christmas at our place - 20 adults and 9 kids !!!) so thought I would make a cup of tea and check up here - and this is just the best news ever  so happy for you   
Looking forward to follow your updates  
love from Tea


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks you guys, you're all so lovely, I just can't tell you.

I didn't know whether to post here or not but since I'm going to be sat at the pc all morning I thought I would...

J started bleeding last night, red blood.   It stopped through the night and this morning there is only some brown blood. She's got all the pg symptoms still but is so worried bless her, she was sure it was bad news last night. I feel really helpless as obviously we'd love this pregnancy to continue but most of all we're so grateful for what she's doing for us and I just don't want her to feel any pain on our behalf. They're so lovely and sounded so gutted last night. Anyway, she's going to the docs in a bit and I'm hoping they send her to the EPU. If they don't I want to book her in for a private scan. Not sure what they'd see at this stage but it might tell us something.

I know bleeding can happen, but last time this happened it was a m/c for her, so we're realistic. I just want to dash up and be with her but don't want to do her head in!!!

Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Oh Giggles I am so very very sorry.  You must feel so helpless.  And, not surprisingly at all, despite the fact that you might be losing a little one, you are still being incredibly unselfish and thinking so caringly about J and her DH.  Crossing everything for you and wishing I was there to give you the biggest of hugs.  You mustn't feel guilty about them feeling pain on your behalf.  They must be so fond of you otherwise they wouldn't be doing this for you, and you can all be there for each other.  It is part of the special bond you will have formed with them.  Sorry, does that sound corny ?  I know how hard you worked and how patient you were in waiting for the right time, so that will pay dividends now.  Sending you all my love,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Oh Giggly,

I really feel for you this morning. I'll be sending all of my positive vibes to you all. I think its a good plan to book a private scan if the EPU play up. In my experience, the EPU have given me early scans but its always a bit touch and go about whether they will comply. 

I am really, really hoping that things turn out OK and its just the early bleeding that is quite common. I'm in all morning so ring me if you want to chat xxxxxxxxxxx

Take care of yourself.
Izzy x


----------



## Jaydi

Giggly I'm so sorry to hear this has happened.  I think it's a good sign the bleed stopped again and J still has all her symptoms.  I think it's when the bleed also comes with strong pains that it's a worry.  I hope they see a heartbeat today and you can all relax - it is a bit early but some people see it at this stage.  Thinking of you all today.  Love Jaydi xxx

Bluebell hope you are hanging in there.  I've been thinking of you xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

So sorry I haven’t been around for a few weeks so busy setting up my new business after being made redundant and what with a wedding anniversary and a birthday its all been a bit mad.

Mrs Bunny so thrilled to read your news about having another go with different protocols and investigations brought through some renewed light. Will have my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Giggly I was so excited to see your news and then read on to hear that J was having difficulties, I pray that things will work out fine for you, you so deserve it. 

Larkles, so lovely to see you posting again, I know how sad you were after your last BFN I hope you manage to find a way forward that is right for you.

We have some good news in the shape of a new donor and a December cycle but will post all the details on the abroadies thread as I don't want to miss-use this board. Just wanted to say hello and sorry I have been absent for a few weeks.

Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

giggles - hope j gt to the epu today - if not hope you can get a private scan done - thinking of you and j  xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ok, it's not all over.  

I have the best surro in the world ever, I tell you. What a 24 hours for her! J called to say she'd been to EPU and they saw where the bleeding was coming from, that there was still a bit to come and to expect it, but that also there was a sac, it was in the right place, and there was a tiny white flicker of a heartbeat. She can go straight back to EPU if there are any problems and we have a follow up scan in 2 weeks, so they're looking after her well.

I have spent the entire past 24 hours on tenterhooks, and still am now. I know once you see a heartbeat it's good news, but I know also that it's no guarantee and with a scare like that you may have another. For now it's GREAT news and we're so happy, but we have a healthy dose of caution.

But, alarm over for now. I feel sick, let alone her with morning sickness!

Thanks so much for all your support. 
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Ah Giggly... that's wonderful news!  

Such a scare for you all - but it's great that a heartbeat was seen and also that they could see where the blood was coming from and warned that there may be more - they can't always tell you this can they?

I'm not surprised you feel sick! We've all been worried for you.
But now, J is being well looked after so that's good news.

Hey, you can go and have a glass of wine to calm your nerves! How often can we say that to a newly pregnant lady?!

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## bluebell

Yiiiipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!
I am sooooooooooooooooooo relieved for you Giggles !!
Have been working all day at home, and kept checking for news.
FANTASTIC!  A heartbeat ! My consultant here told me that once there was a heartbeat thare is less than 5% chance of losing it.
      
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Lisa

fantastic so pleased for you

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Lisa! I've been out all day so just got a chance to check your news! Phew! so pleased to read that j is ok and that they saw a heartbeat - that is great news too as it's really early on isn't it?

Bluebell - meant to text you today - soo hope you are feeling a little better today.

Gotta go - poor R is upstairs in the bath  

Love and hugs to you all

DX


----------



## Izzy x

Giggly, Thats fab. i've been checking in on you all day.   

Its great that the precious little heartbeat was visible. Thats amazing!  i'd say it was quite early to see it too so it must be a good little embie. I know that the worry won't be over until the baby is born but thats another big step on the way. 

Best Wishes
Izzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks you lovely bunch- will just be a waiting game I guess... I have a day out planned today to Thorpe Park so had better get my bum in gear and get up! Ought to be a distraction for a bit... Then on Saturday I'm meeting up with the lovely Bel and Crusoe which I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to!

Thanks for the support yesterday, I really needed it. 
xx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles I saw you'd posted at some ridiculously early hour of the morning and thought OMG hope nothing has happened.  Relieved to see that it hasn't and that you are having fun.  I am DEAD JEALOUS   of you meeting up with Bel and Crusoe.  You lucky ladies.  Where are you meeting - somewhere nice ?  Wish I could come ! Make sure you give each other all big hugs from me !!  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

GG - so relieved that things are looking better. A flickering heartbeat - WOW that is a HUGE milestone!!! Here's hoping all is plain sailing from here on ....

I'm looking forward to Saturday loads .... and hoping I might have some good news for you by then.   (Hope that isn't the ultimate kiss of death - tempting fate by saying that)

PenPositive - so pleased you  have a new donor. Great news - I'll be keeping everything crossed   

Love to all of you amazing ladies
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Woweeeeeee Crusoe, how exciting !!
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Great news Giggly you must be so relieved, hope all goes nice and straight-forwardly from now on.

Crusoe thanks for your good wishes!

Pen


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Giggly - what you and your lovely surro are going through.....but fantastic to see a heartbeat this early, and obviously she's got a good EPU if they can warn her about the potential bleed area.  Hope it all settles down into a completely easy pregnancy for all of you once this is out of the way.  Hugest of squishy hugs!

I hope you have a lovely meet up with Bel and Crusoe, and I am so happy there may be good news coming along from Crusoe - can't wait!

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## crusoe

Well here is a little bit of news ...
We heard yesterday that we are the family selected for a little boy!! We are trying to temper our excitement as their is some legal stuff that needs to happen next  before anything can proceed but if all goes to plan we could have our son home with us by the end of January ....
Forgive me for not giving more details but I am very conscious this is a public forum and I do need to be very discreet.

A stunned, excited and very anxious
Crusoe
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Crusoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What absolutely fabulous wonderful news         I cannot tell you how delighted I am to read your post.

You are the most wonderful lady and have spent so much time supporting all of us here it is about time you had a change in your fortunes. Am absolutely thrilled for you.  I am sure all the legal stuff will go smoothly and you will have your son soon. Have tears of joy for you. What wonderful wonderful news!

Love 
Pen
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, that is absolutely spectacular news !!!

I am so excited for you.  It will be one of your best Christmasses ever, having such a special treat to wait for ... and the next year will be your best ever !!!!

Well done.  You deserve this so much !!

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Bel

Crusoe,

Wow weeeee!!! That is just the best news ever!! Wow, so that's you, Giggly and Bluebelle all with good news. This is just the best week!! We all said we would get there eventually, just please keep fingers crossed for me now girls as I really want to join you all!

Can't wait to see you Rachel(finally!) and GG on Saturday, really looking forward to it. I think we have a lot to talk about!!

Lots of love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## bluebell

I have everything that could ever be crossed crossed for you Bel  - so that you can have your babe soon. 
Your bestest fan,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Crusoe - I can't tell you how happy I am to see your news - your son will be with you before you know it - many congrats to you and DH.  What a fantastic start to 2009 for you all!!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Oh I'm all confused - didn't know which thread to post on first - all this good news!!!

Crusoe, so very pleased for you! Will be keeping everything crossed that things go smoothly for you - I'm sure it will and then it will be a very exciting 2009 for you!    

Bluebell, you clever girl!    

Pen, I've been meaning to post a message to you - I'm so glad that you are having another try - we could be cycling together! Your new business - that sounds interesting! I've been wondering what you're up to. I'll post more to you on Abroadies Chat xxx

Bel, lovely to hear from you, hope you have a great weekend with Giggly and Crusoe xxx

OOH I've got goosebumps!

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Jaydi

I'm sooooo happy to see your news Crusoe.    Well done you two - the SWs must have snapped you up!!

Time to go shopping .  Have fun.

Lots of love to you  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## mini-me

Giggly - so glad everything is ok.  Really great news!

Crusoe - fantastic and how exciting!  What a good year 2009 is going to be for you!  So pleased for you and DH.

Bel, Crusoe and Giggly - have a fab day on Saturday.  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

I've got goosebumps too - thigns are certianly looking up for a few of you - I'm so, so, so pleased to hear the good news    and very jealous of those of you who are meeting up too!

xxx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe

lovely news congratulations


----------



## nats210

Crusoe I am thrilled to read your news you so deserve this and i am hope the next couple of months fly by for you. 
This has made my day
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, I am soooooooo ready for a catch up this weekend! Will IM you the postcode tomorow a.m. when I've made a final decision about where to go. Promise!

Big fat congrats, my lovely! Can't wait to hear as much as you're allowed to tell me!
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Ok, so we're not out of the woods yet. J had another big bleed last night and this am went to the EPU for another scan. They saw that 'Baby Giggly' as she's named him/her (bless her heart) is growing well and there was still a heartbeat, but there is a large area of hemorrhage (how DO you spell that word?!) and so we're in a waiting game as to whether or not the bleeding will affect our embie. She's been told to expect further bleeding and to stay in touch with the EPU. 

I feel so helpless!!! Better go, need to drop doggies off at my parents' gaff.

Sooooo looking forward to my hot date with Bel and Crusoe,with a visit via J's on the way home. 
Laters
xx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!! i dont post very often (cant fit behind the pooter desk any more!! ) but HAD to pop on to say huge congratulations to Giggly and to Crusoe who I recognise from when I joined way back when!!!!  
I cant think of two girls who deserve it more - after having been through so much and still been there offering support for others!
Two very special ladies in my book - massive hugs to you both   so pleased your dreams are coming true !!
love Yonny xx


----------



## Misty C

Giggly, my heart leapt when I read your post this morning. A little giggly heart beat, truly awesome.  Thinking of you and J and now all your lovely extended family and pray your little one gets stronger and stronger.

Have a great day out with the girls, I'm sending you all hugs so I want to promise to pass them on!

Love and hugs to everyone,
Misty C
x


----------



## three_stars

Oh Crusoe!  I just saw your great news!!!  I am so very happy and excited for you!

GG-  I hope all continues well for little GG!! I know the bleeding can be so worrying.

Hi to all Oldies.  
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just to say thank-you for all your lovely posts, they mean a great deal to me. Our social worker is visiting later this week so I am hoping she will bring some more piccies and info on our boy!!!! 

I had the most lovely day yesterday with GG and Bel - you two girls are fab and I am so looking forward to future meetings that include our children!! It WILL happen .....

Love to all Golden oldies and again thank-you, I'll keep you updated.

Love Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I so hope you're right, Crusoe, but in the meantime how lovely to have such fab friends?! I had a lovely time too yesterday and am so pleased for you and DH, you're going to be such fab parents.    

Bel, hope you got home safely too hun. How was the cheese and potato pie? LOL.

Bloobs- thinking of you today, hun.
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Giggly - just wanted to send my love to you and J and to say that I hope little GG is not getting too disturbed by the bleeding - it must be so scary for you all.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Love to Giggles from me too and hope that the bleeding eases.  it sounds just like my bleeding with DD.  The heartbeat is so important as it means there is only a tiny chance of losing it.  Can't wait for you to see little Gigglette on the screen yourself !  Hope you are OK and relaxing a bit. 
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say to Giggly and Crusoe, that I really enjoyed our meet up on Saturday. You are two special ladies. The time just went sooo fast! As you say Crusoe, bring on our next meet when we are with our children...wouldn't that be lovely!!

Cheese and Pot Pie went okay thank you!! Phew!!   DH can't believe it!!

Love to Bluebelle and Izzy, thinking of you both,

Hi to all my FF buddies,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## vivienss

Crusoe BIG congratulations. I hope time speeds past until the end of Jan when your dreams will certainly come true!

All the best
Vivien


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - thrilled to read your news!

Giggly - sorry that you are having a scary time with beanie Giggly, sending sticky vibes!

Bluebell and Izzy - thinking of you both.

Jules xx


----------



## bluebell

Come on Jules, update your ticker !!!  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya, just a quickie to say we're off for a scan on Saturday and we have OFSTED at school! All in the same week... OMG I will have no nerves left.   Thinking of you Golden Oldies this week. 
xx


----------



## RSMUM

ooh      to you giggles
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Giggles - you don't do things by halves do you? OFSTED plus a scan - blimey - are you going to move house as well for an encore!  

I know you will do brilliantly with OFSTED, so it just remains for me to keep everything crossed for the scan on Saturday, in fact I will have so much crossed I'll probably fall over!

Lots of love to you

Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh. Giggles you brought tears to my eyes to see you posting about going for a scan.  About bloody time woman !!!!    Wishing you all the very best and I too will be a crumpled crossed heap on the floor.
Bloooobs xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thanks, you lovely lot 

Lesleyj- Ofsted HAS been the lesser headache this week but to be frank I will do what I normally do and it will have to be good enough as I have bigger fish to fry! LOL. Hope you are doing ok, hun. How's the roof?   Bloomin' annoying I bet!

Bloobs- bless you a million times over for texting me and thinking of us yesterday when you're obviously feeling crappy. You're a very special kind of friend. xx

Well, we went for our scan yesterday. The bleeding has gone and we saw a heartbeat straight away. Our beating blob is a baby ! OMG, I will have to lie down with some very strong smelling salts as I think it will take a very long time for me to grasp that we're possibly going to be parents. J was fab, although has been feeling really sick, so I do feel really sorry for her. As well as happy that it's such a strong pregnancy sign. LOL. It also didn't matter at all to me that I am not carrying the baby as I trust J totally and I know we will have gained a whole new extended family from this. I'm sure there will be times when I will feel a bit sad, but since we had the positive, then the bleeding and finally now a scan I feel 100 % part of this pregnancy and it is no different to me than egg donation other than the fact that I don't have to have morning sickness, swollen ankles and sit on a rubber ring for a week or so after the birth! The benefit to me is that little one would know where they came from and be able to meet their tummy mummy regularly. Oh, and there is of course the fact that treatment just wasn't working for us and may never have done. It truly is such an amazing gift to receive from another person, I hope I do a good enough job.

love
a very unable to concentrate on Ofsted planning Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Giggles - I _think_ I just sent you text!         I am  but in a very very very very happy way!!!!!!!            

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles .. yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!  I wish I could have been there for the scan as well !    I wish I could have seen your faces !  Like RSMUM I am really moved.  You deserve this and don't you dare question whether you will be a good enough mummy !!  
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Giggles - thrilled to read your news, wonderful! And you will make a lovely Mummy, don't you worry about that! Congratulations to you, DH and of course, the wonderful J!

Jules xx


----------



## ElleJay

Giggly - soooo pleased to read that the scan went well on Saturday, what fantastic news - and I'm sure you will be the greatest Mum when little GG makes their appearance!

Roof, schmoof - not important in the greater scheme of things - everyone on here and their potential babes is what it's all about!

Bloobs - you are in my thoughts all the time - I so hope you have confirmation of what's going on very soon and that it is good news.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Giggly, what a lovely post, and what lovely news!     

RSMUM, have a great time at Center Parks!

Jules, hope you are feeling better. Love to you and little James xxx

love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## safarigirl

giggles, congrats on your scan - that must be such a relief to see that heartbeat ....i'm hopng that you and j have a relatively hassle free pregnancy ....
this is such great news, that you have found your way to your child, we have all had to find an alternative route to getting our children, and thats how i think of it (with gratefulness to our donor for allowing our child to come to us) 
it makes me so happy to read your news - i tell you what lets paint your garage door green to celebrate!  or should we wait and paint pink if a girl, blue if a boy!!!!


----------



## three_stars

Oh GG!  That is so lovely!!  Fantastic!  Forget the door,  paint the whole town!!!      
I love the tummy mummy term       Have her try nibbling on almonds. Ginger also helps. ( for the sickness)

You and your journey are an inspiration to others I am sure.  ANd you will be a GREAT mom.  Then we will call you GGG!!!!
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Giggly - completely thrilled to hear about your fabby scan day at the weekend.    Wishing you many more happy days like that.  What wonderful news.

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


Now where has my avatar disappeared to?  My brain is too addled with progesterone to work out how to get it back.


----------



## Newday

jaydi

can I ask what have you done for the raised NK cells?

dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Dawn hope you are doing ok.

We had a consultation back in the summer with Mr ******* at the Miscarriage Clinic in London.  We took all our notes and blood test results that we'd already had done and he recommended a few more blood tests.  That is how I found out I have raised NK cells.  He wrote me a prescription for prednisolone, heparin and aspirin.  I've never been on these before and have had 4 ivf bfns with good embies, 1 early miscarriage and other early miscarriages when trying naturally.  In September I also had a hysteroscopy in Athens for the first time ever and found I had a uterine septum which was resectioned during the procedure.  Fingers crossed things will be different this time.  We're so pleased with Serum clinic in Athens - it's been a very good experience.  They have great results -  I hope we are one of their success stories.  It's hard after all these years though.  Isn't the 2ww just torture!

Love to all the Golden Oldies  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

I'm just bumping this thread up as I have just spotted that Safarigirl had a birthday yesterday and RSMum has one tomorrow.

                          

Happy birthday to two of my favourite FF'ers.

Loads of love
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Crusoe-well spotted   

Happy Birthday Safari girl & Rsmum-hope you both had a lovely day   

Jaydi-hope you're okay   and little one snugling into lovely parents   

Pen-Best of luck for your upcoming Christmas present-best one yet, and to Mrs Bunny too xx

Hi to everyone else

Larkles
xx


----------



## RSMUM

ah thanks girls    - it's been quiet on here - what are you all up to? everyone finished their xmas shopping? i've not even sent one ard yet..oops.....


----------



## crusoe

Hi all and happy birthday RSMum   

No I'm not ready for Christmas either. I have just queued in the post office for best part of an hour to send a couple of parcels and then walked into our local supermarket to be greeted by a wall of brussel sprouts  - yuk!!! I'm a bit of bah humbug when it comes to Christmas. I'm hoping next year with our son (OUR SON!!!!) will make me feel very differently about it....    

Next week we meet our little boys social worker and see lots more photos and a DVD - I'm so excited.....

GG - I see you/J have reached a huge milestone of 12 weeks. I hope you can start to relax a little now and enjoy "your pregnancy" 

Loads of love to all on this thread.

Love Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello you lovely lot,

Cool- happy birthday you lovely ladies- SG and RSMum!! Hope you had a fab day with LOADS of cake...    

Crusoe- that's just fab news, and I just know that DVD is one you're going to watch again and again... wow! Let us know how you get on, it's so lovely to hear such lovely news from you. Think of you so often . xx

Jaydi- will send you an email but we're still on for meeting for a cuppa in Bristol if you like? Would be best Sun morning for us I think, but I'll send you the details of our hotel and moby numbers etc and we can go from there. Hope you're doing ok with your little bean.    

As for us, well we have been burying my head a little and just wishing the last few weeks away with lots of work and all... but yes, it appears we're 12 weeks today! Although the midwife moved us on almost a week on top of that based on the size of baby Giggly at the last EPU scan, so who knows? EDD 21st June... bring it on!!! 

We went to the SUK Xmas social on Saturday in Watford and there were 2 ladies and their DHs from FF who came along. Lovely to meet them, we had loads in common! I love going to those events as we have met people just like us (probably a bit less nutty) and it's lovely to see all the children born through surrogacy, and their parents of course!

J is doing well I think, she is definitely starting to show a bit now and she said she's not nervous about the scan but might be a little bit on the day. Don't want to wind her up checking all the time that she's not nervous in case I make her more nervous!! LOL. Morning sickness is fading a bit but she is still knackered, bless her heart. I only have 2 more days at work and then on Monday I can tell them!!! Hopefully... It works out well as I have 1 week left at school and then we're off for 2 weeks, which ought to give the powers that be some time to digest the info! I have told 2 girls at work and they were both really happy for me, so fingers crossed we don't have any negative reactions. I'm so happy I don't care, to be frank!  

It's a bit of a different build up to Christmas this year to last, I sure hope the ++++++ ity continues!
Love to all the Goldies  and here's to some fab news for anyone waiting this Christmas...
Giggly
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hello wonderful Goldies!

Crusoe - How wonderful that you will be getting a DVD of your son next week - don't you love typing that!  I am really looking forward to you telling us that he is home with you soon.  That will be the best reason to re-open the virtual bar I think......

Giggly - great news about the lovely J reaching that 12 week milestone, and I hope you enjoy every second of telling them at work on Monday, I am thrilled for you.  And have a brilliant time with Jaydi when you meet up - I'd love to gatecrash!

Lots of love to everyone 

Lesley xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Giggly, congratulations on reaching the 12 week mark!  June will be here before you know it! Good luck with telling them at work, it's lovely that the two girls you have told are supportive, it shows that they care about you as a person. Your ears will be burning when you're away! Good luck to you all for the scan day. And have a good weekend - I can guarantee you'll have a nice time on Sunday.  

Crusoe, good to hear that things are going well with you - Christmas shopping is the last thing you'll be thinking about I expect! Enjoy looking at the phots and the DVD of your son  

For once I've done all my Christmas shopping! But I suppose with no job and an excuse to get it done early it would be a very poor show if I hadn't. It seems weird to think that in 3 weeks time it'll be 2009.

Lots of love to you all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

thank you for the birthday wishes .... morning started with lovely rasberry tart in bed .... dd was very happy with this i might add instead of her usual weetabix (or beetabix as she would say!) 
i must change my age ticker sometime!!!!!!
giggly, 12 weeks, that is such a milestone for you to reach .... so glad the pregnancy is going well .... and a summer baby to look forward to ... i wouldnt worry about work to much, i think you will be quite (happily) surprised at the joy this news brings ... i remember someone at work about 20 years ago, before i even knew of fertility stuff, having a baby and her sister was her surrogate, i was blown away at how amazing that was, and everyone at work was very positive and loving and respectful about it .... never heard a negative thing expressed at all
crusoe, so happy that your adoption is progressing ..... how wonderful to see photos and start that connection process in your mind and heart 
I am off to new york for christmas - yeeee haaaaaa - cant wait, my best friend lives there, and am dreaming of central park, a few art galleries, and just enjoying being in that lovely city ... now will someone stop the dollar from strenghening ...
i am sorry i post so seldom, i just dont seem to have the time that i used to have, but i still do come on here to find out how everyone is ... it feels like the school i went to, and everyone here is part of that class if that makes sense!


----------



## crusoe

Sorry a me post coming up .....
                                            
Yesterday we met with our social worker and the social worker of the little boy we are linked to. It was a really good meeting where most of our big worries were allieviated and we were given some lovely photos and a fab DVD of clips of "our son" playing. What a gorgeous, gorgeous, playful little boy he is with lovely big eyes and a wonderful smile. How lucky am I going to be to be his mummy ...

We now wait to see a medical advisor and foster carer next month then things will really kick off in February.                             I am excited and terrified in equal measure .......

Safarigirl it was lovely to see you posting. We understand that you don't have much time but it is  so good to hear from you.

Love to all GO's
Crusoe  
xxxx


----------



## larkles

Awwhh Crusoe

Thats wonderful news-you must be sooooo happy     

Larkles
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Crusoe that is the best me post ever!  So thrilled for you.  I bet you can't watch your DVD often enough       

Lots of love to you both  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## nikkis

Jaydi
sorry to hear about your horrible scan..what a nightmare for you
Nikki


----------



## ElleJay

Crusoe - How many times have you watched the DVD so far?  It's wonderful news that you're so close to getting your son home to live with his forever Mummy and Daddy!  Roll on February - I am absolutely over the moon for you and your DH!

Lesley xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
Just wanted to say WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! to Crusoe and DH- what totally fab news !! You are going to be such amazing parents, I am just so excited for you both. I bet you#re watching that DVD over and over again... Keep us posted, lovely! 

Jaydi- just lovely to see you very briefly on Sunday. I'm sorry to hear you're had a scan that wasn't great but it looks like you're still in there hun. Let me know if you need a chat anytime. 

Nikkis- looks like we meet again! Big hugs to you xx

SG- so glad to hear all is well with you, I love to read your updates. 

As for us, we had a lovely amazing happy scan on Saturday with J - baby was wiggling away and generally amazing us. It is almost an out of body experience! But we're so happy.     Can't stop long but wanted to update here in case anyone was worried. 

Better go, love to you all. 
xx


----------



## nats210

Crusoe & GG delisghted for you both this is such wonderful news to bring this year to a close. I am so excited for you both
Nats
xx

Love to all


----------



## Marina

Crusoe... didn't I always tell you your gonna be a mummy one day, so happy for you, and he sounds about the same age as our lovely Leah, oh they are such fun at that age, your have so much fun girl love to you.

GG and your good news too, you have waited such a long time too, you must be so happy 

Love to you all

Marina


----------



## Sasha B

Crusoe, so pleased for you & your Dh, it must have been just the best early Christmas present ever!!! Looking forward to hearing more about your lovely son.

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

crusoe ... wonderful news .... start sleeping now! going out with your dh, lolling around the house ....because you're right its going to kick off in feb!!!!! best christmas news ever ....... the world is indeed a wonderful place at times when the right people end up in the right place in the right arms ...
love its all around people!


----------



## roze

Hi, there 

Wonderful news, Crusoe- sounds like you are both perfectly matched!  Gigglygirl, glad things are going so well. I am so delighted that you are both well on your way to being mummies.

Hello and good wishes to everyone else.  Sasha, great to see you posting. I will be in touch- thanks for your IM.

A special hi also to Safarigirl!

Finally, and I don't know how exactly, I seem at last to be reconciled to our tx situation and actually content and accepting.  It has taken time to get here and I never thought I would. All I know is that I love my daughter so much and we will be eternally grateful for what we have and enjoying it all, that there is no time for regrets any more or indeed any more tx. That would take up energy that I am better spending with DD, and on DH. She will be an only child but a very happy and content one, I think, knowing her little personality as it is now. 

We are leaving the party very happy indeed!

All the best everyone for Christmas and the coming year. 

roze x


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to wish you all and early Happy Xmas as I'm off to Ingerland tomorrow and won't be on FF until 29th Dec !!
....and, I find all this fabby news !!!!!!!!!!
Yipppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees in the biggest piles of who[pping great goodynness to all my lovely Golden Oldie chums.  It makes me so happy to see Crusoe and Giggles, 2 of our lovelies lovelies, on the eay to meeting their babes, and to feel the toasty warmth of lovely SGs and Roze's.  
Love you all !!!!!!!!!
HAPPY CHRISTMAS !!      
Bloobs xxx


----------



## safarigirl

roze nice to see you posting ... we will also have an only one, so perhaps they can do sleepovers etc and share each other!  my dd gets so "jealous" if i even hold another baby, so i feel that she is telling me that she's happy for us to be wonderful tight little triangle of three!

look forward to catching up with everyone in the new year ....

aj are you around?  earthekitt ..... thinking of you both

sasha, i hope you are doing okay ... i know its been such a difficult year for you, and i have thought of you often .... love to you and your daughter


----------



## crusoe

Safarigirl I love the way you say "a wonderful tight little triangle of three!" that is just how I have felt all my life with my Mum and Dad. 
I am an only child and so is my DH. We can both honestly say we don't feel we have missed out by not having siblings. My parents were always great at encouraging me to spend time with my cousins and friends and inviting them on holidays with us etc. I suppose some people might say otherwise but I don't consider myself spoilt, indulged, introspective, unable to share or any of the other sterotypes that are sometimes aimed at only children. Of course I don't really know any different but I like being an only child and my DH and I only plan to have one child too.
Roze and SG - I know that with you as their mummies your daughters will be happy and content as only children.

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Crusoe,

I'm so happy for you and DH.  I bet you can't wait to meet your son.       

x,
Almamay


----------



## shazzer

Katie

I am am so so pleased you have made my year. This is the best news, you so deserve this happiness and be able to live your life. It does make me reflect on if I gave uo to soon, but after 7 miscarraiges I think my body was telling me something. Anyway we now have Zak living with us my new 5 year old son, who is a blond blue eyed angel.

I wish you all the best and I will continue to check in and see what happens

Lots of love
Sharon


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just a quick pop by the Golden Oldies board and noticed the wonderful news from you Crusoe! Am so thrilled for you it must have been so exciting to see your little boy for the first time.  I cannot think of anyone who deserves this more you wonderful lady, enjoy and watch the DVD over and over again until he is in your arms. Am absolutely thrilled for you and your DH!

Giggly also lovely to see you have reached the 12 week mark with your little one, hopefully you are relaxing a little more now and enjoying the anticipation and excitement as it grows.

Love to everyone else, being forced back to the sofa now so only a quick post. 1st week of 2WW always nice as I get treated like a princess 

Pen
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Thanks Pen
Keep those feet up, relax, enjoy being spoilt and above all keep positive! I have everything crossed for you.                

Love Crusoe 
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Crusoe - that brilliant news, February will be here before you know it! So pleased for you.  

Will keep the post short as keep losing the wireless connection and my post!

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all!    

love mini-me
xxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!! its been a while since I posted but I have kept up with all the good news!!
Just to say
[/url

I wont be around for a while as going in tomorrow for my elective c - Im going to be a mummy tomorrow!!     
Keep everything crossed for me!!
Ill post back as soon as poss!
Love to all
Yonny xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

OMG, Yonny! AMAZING NEWS again!!!  All the very best, hunni, you must be soooooooooooooo excited (not to mention a little nervous). We will need pics..... 

Loads of luck and love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello lovelies,
Not around now for a few days (online at any rate) so wanted to wish you all a very happy yuletide and all the best for 2009! 
Loving you longtime!!!

xx


----------



## ElleJay

Giggly - have a brill Christmas, just imagine this time next year!

Yonny - you must be a Momma by now - that is just the most fantastic Christmas present!

Mini-Me - you're next - what a wonderful countdown to be on!

Lots and lots of love to the Goldies, and happy Crimbo one and all!

Lesley xxx


----------



## three_stars

I have not posted here for awhile.  seem to not be doing a lot of things lately  

Wanted to wish everyone a happy holiday time.

Yonny- I hope you are enjoying your little bundle of joy.  

Mini-me-  not long now.  Hang in there.  Hope you are feeling good.

Crusoe-  What a great year you are going to have... as a mom!  I can't wait for you to have him in your arms.  

GG-  SO great things are progressing so well.   Funny that but I think people are very positive about surrogate birth, whereas less so at times about IVF!  Maybe it is the age factor that bothers some people.  AT any rate.. do not worry about what ANY one thinks... only thing that matters is your little family to be.

Safarigirl, Katie, Lesley, Roze, Mrs Bunny, Jaydi, Marina, Larkles, Nats  and anyone else I missed....wishing all of you a fantastic 2009!!

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## crusoe

Thanks Bonnie for your good wishes. 
Don't worry about not posting much, I don't think anyone is surprised that you have your hands very full!  

I just wanted to wish all you ladies a Happy Christmas and to thank-you all for your friendship and support again this year. You are all amazing and I know as always this has been a year of enormous highs for some and continuing lows for others   Above all I hope that 2009 is kind and generous to all of you.  

Oh and trust me Bonnie when my little boy is finally in my arms you girls will be the first to know as without you I would have given up this journey a very long time ago.

Lots of love and Happy Christmas          

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Me again

Just wanted to wish the lovely Gigglygirl a happy birthday for tomorrow                   

Happy New Year too everyone - it's going to be a good one!

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh bless you, Crusoe, you are LOVELY!!!! I have had a great day here with J & her family and mine all round. What a difference to last year and the last few... I can't wait to hear your news, you will definitely need to keep us updated.    

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! May it bring everyone joy and happiness.     

Loads of love
Lisa
xx


----------



## nats210

Wishing you all a wonderful New Year, may all your dreams come true.

I am so pleased to have read such great news recently may it long continue.

Katie thrilled for you congratulations

Love
nats
xx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly just read your ticker - 15 weeks!!!!!!!!!  welcome to the second trimester ... best start knitting!!!!!
big love and hello to everyone ..... and look forward to chatting with you all in 09.....


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Just another Happy New Year wish to everyone!  So pleased that Crusoe and Gigglygirl will be mummies in 2009! There are many ways to make a family, all of which are unique and wonderful.

Yonny, I do hope things went well ; no doubt will hear your news soon.

Bonnie, now that I am not in work and will probably not be until early Feb at least, I wondered whether you would be up for meeting up in Paris for lunch one day in late January. Eurostar are doing some good deals at the moment so I thought it might be good for me and DD to pop over to Paris one day ( just like that!) with one night in a hotel. Would be an adventure!  Let me know whether this is of interest and when would prove convenient. We could do a family lunch somewhere with all the babes. I wonder if Paris is as child friendly as they say!

I did also wonder whether anyone felt like arranging a meet up in the UK,  perhaps in February or March?  I am no longer pursuing treatment and probably won't post as often on the boards  but don't want to lose touch with everyone and would like to build up and maintain existing FF friendships so that DD at can get to know some other positively conceived DE children. 
If I were to arrange something would people be interested?  It may be in the London/south east area  but it doesn't have to be- the Midlands are fairly accessible from most parts of the country.

If this is of interest please let me know and I'll try and get some ideas circulating.

Thank you to everyone for your kind support recently as it has been difficult for me to say goodbye to further treatment and the prospect of having another child. Good luck to those undergoing further tx in the New Year and especially thinking of all of you who have recently experienced sad and difficult times.   I sincerely hope that 2009 brings some comfort in one way or another.

love to all,

roze


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya, can't stop but YES I'll come to an abroadies meet (as usual!). Will come to the opening of a crisp packet, me. Haven't got a donor conceived child though, will you still have me? LOL.

I LOVE meeting you all, but you know what? I'd love it if more of us came along? Last time Bloobs came all the way from Scotland and there were only a few of us. It is lovely to meet up though, however we do it. I feel SUCH a massive sense of camaraderie with you all, I have shared some of my darkest moments with you all and am still smiling so here's to friendship and 2009. Loads of love and happy new year!
xx


----------



## crusoe

Well there's a surprise GG going along to an abroadies meet!   You must have met more abroadies than the rest of us put together   - good for you! I agree meeting up is great and like GG I have shared so much of myself on these boards that it's lovely to actually put a face to the names of people who know so much about me!
I would love to join you but sadly (no actually I'm not sad about it) I think I might be very busy in Feb/March!!!

I'm sure you will gather a good crowd Roze and GG.

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## nikkis

hi Crusoe
just noticed your post and wanted to say hello and wonder how you are doing?
Love to everyone, whatever stage you are at
Nikki


----------



## Grumpygirl

Crusoe, I am just SOOOOOOOOO excited for you! We will need updates please! Thinking of you the next few weeks, how exciting!!!

Nikkis- Big hugs hun, 2009 is going to be great for you, I just know it. 

REALLY shouldn't be posting so am going to bog off but hi and love to everyone.
xx


----------



## mini-me

Great idea Roze, I'd be up for it too!  If I am able to make it, I will - depends on what happens in the very near future!

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Roze,  Would love to meet up with you and especially if you want to come on over to Paris.  Sorry I do not have the space to offer you to stay with us but we are in the center area ( 75007) and can get anywhere.  There are lots of hotels in this area and lots of english speaking persons and kids.  Starbucks around the corner and lots of chocolate shops ( ask Lesleyj!)
I am sorry I am not going over to Uk now ( flat was sold) only because I miss meeting up with  my friends from abroadies/ FFs .  There certainly are a lot of you that I would have liked to meet in person.

Giggly- are you a New year's baby??  Hope you had a great birthday.  2009 is going to be the year you never forget.

Crusoe and Mini-me- same goes for you too!  

Yonny- can't wait to hear news of your baby's recent birth.  I hope you are well!

Happy New Years to all you wonderful Oldies!!
Love,

Bonnie


----------



## yonny

Hi girls - sorry Ive been absent so long! 
I gave birth to my two beautiful girls on the 23rd Dec - Evie Mae was 6'3 and Jennie Louise was 7'7 - big babies!!  
All is well with all of us - I just need to sleep!! I have nocturnal children!!  
I need to read back a bit to catch up but suffice to say happy new Year to everyone and may all our dreams come true in 2009!!
Love to all
Yonny xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Wow Yonny how wonderful, congratulations!

Hope you are managing to get some rest but am sure it is complete but wonderful madness for you.

Roze, I would love to come to a meet up.  I met Giggly and Bluebell and Izzi once a couple of years back but haven't managed anything since so would love to meet some more lovely abroadies.  I live in the Midlands now, although I may go back to Hampshire - long story, so am flexible on location but please count me in.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hello Yonny- big fat congrats!!! You must be so proud! Not to mention knackered. LOL. All the best, lovey- am made up for you.

Pen- bet you're still on cloud nine .  Way-hey! Would be great to meet you again, how's your lovely dog?

Bonnie- yep New Year babba, me. I love it! Hope you and your littlies are doing well.  

Mini-Me, can just imagine you with a lovely bump, all the best with your birth hun, will be thinking of you and praying you have an easy time of it.

Radnorgirl- hope you're doing ok, been thinking of you. xx
Bloobs- how is my lovely friend? Loadsasnogs x

Love to each and every one of you
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

count me in for a meet too! London would be best /i guess,don't suppose any of you fancy coming to north wales!!!


----------



## safarigirl

roze would love to meet up - bonnie perhaps we could all chip in and  get you on the eurostar??

rsmum for you i come to wales!!!!!


----------



## MrsBunny

Yonny - huge congratulations to you !! 

What lovely Christmas presents. And I love the names. Such good weights too! Hope you're enjoying the change of lifestyle  

I'd love to meet up with some more abroadies too. I'm very close to North Wales Deb, and it is halfway between Scotland and London isnt' it?! (Sorry it's not closer to Paris of course!)
But my Mum lives in London so that would be ok too.

xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

I have some special news to announce. I thought this would be the best place to do it.

My DD is pregnant! so I'm going to be granny and a 'new' Mum all at once (all being well) !  

She had a scan last week and is 13 weeks, so due in July. We knew about it before we had our tx so it was quite an emotional time. And she was very sensitive about telling us as she's known what we've been doing. She is getting married in March and it seems that they had stopped using birth control only recently, not thinking it would happen straight away  

I feel very lucky that this is all happening now and it makes a real change for things to be going well around us after the last few years. I know that I'm extremely lucky to have my 2 DDs at all. I suppose what I'm trying to say is that I don't want to upset anyone on here with my news and since I've been on FF truly appreciate how lucky I am to have a family already.

Lots of love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## nats210

Mrs B Wonderful news you will be able to keep each other company on the phone through the night feeds. Delighted for you all, how exciting
xx


----------



## crusoe

WOW Mrs Bunny!!!!!    What fab news, but I can hardly believe it, you don't sound nearly old enough to be a Granny.   
Does this mean your baby will be an uncle or aunt as soon as they are born but that they might be actually younger than their nephew or neice? I can't quite get my head around the relationships   but I am excited for you and for your DD. Congratulations to both of you!!!!    

Lots of love Crusoe 
xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow, Mrs Bunny! That's just brilliant! And they will always have each other too. My Mum and her nephew are only 18 months apart since my Nan was 45 when she had my Mum (accident LOL) so they were more like brother and sister growing up. What a year 2009 is going to be for your family. 

Loads of luck! xx

Crusoe- am thinking of you all the time at the moment, keep checking in for your updates. 

love to you all
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Mrs Bunny,

Congratulations to you & your DD! How fantastic. Thank for sharing this news with us. Two new arrivals to look forward too. You'd better look at baby proofing your house for double trouble .

Sasha xxx


----------



## roze

Dear all,

OUR PROPOSED MEET!

I've just noticed the info about the FF proposed meet up in July at Evesham. 
I wondered whether people would prefer to make our own proposed meet that weekend at that location, or would people prefer to have a separate more informal meet earlier in the year?  Or even both!  I think its time I went to an official FF meet after 5 years so may try actually try and do that!

Otherwise I don't want to be London- centric but  I can't think of an alternative location that would suit most people than here. 

If something separate do we want to come on our own or to bring others ie DDs/DSs/DPs? This will make a difference to the location/venue/type of thing. 

I'm racking my brains - if anyones got any suggestions let me know! If we are thinking of London  I know the Holiday Inn hotel in Gloucester Road (West London)  where another group I'm involved with meet annually for lunch however there is about 50 of us so they take the entire restaurant which is sited in the bar area. We could perhaps do something like that.  Its family friendly and has a large pretty, quiet garden so its suitable for spending lunchtime and the whole afternoon . They might also have another restaurant in the hotel where we could just book a table for us and just use the facilities. Its not exciting food but it may be amenable in other respects. There are plenty of other restaurants in the area if necessary!

Could everyone please let me have their views and thoughts, especially the lovely Gigglygirl, Bluebell, and RSMUM, WWAV, ( where are you!) who have so far to travel and therefore need to have priority.( apols if I've left anyone off the 'Those who live in lovely parts of the country List'.)  I'll contact the Holiday Inn to see if they have any ideas also.

roze x


----------



## bluebell

Hello,
Just a quickie as working today.
Just to say that I would recommend being definite from the start about whether it is Abroadies only, or abroadies and partners, or children/babes as well, and to be clear about that at the start and then stick to it. To be honest, Giggles and I arranged two meets and the best one by far (in my view) was when we all just met in the pub in Stratford for a lovely lunch without any babes.  It was a leveller and didn't make anyone feel awkward.  When we met with babes, of course it was lovely to meet the babes, but there were babeless Abroadies there, and it was upsetting for some I think.  I also hadn't taken my DD, but if it had been clearly a babe thing then I may have taken her as I would have loved her to meet the other babes.  It also means that if babes are there, they tend to suck up all the attention, as they inevitably do, so the event all becomes about them, and less the Abroadie friendships, which is what I think it should really be about.
My view really is it is best to keep babes from a meet, and to arrange individual meets with the babes, e.g. I met Sasha over Xmas and my DD and lovely Bella have been getting to know each other that way. 
However, I don't think I will be able to come, so just ignore me if you all feel otherwise !!
Apologoes if I haven't been on much recently.   I feel selfish and miss you all, but I kinda need an FF break. 
Bloooobs xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bloobs, I've missed you dear friend!

I agree, I think a meet up without little ones would be best. If London is the location I am happy to offer a bed to someone who is coming from further afield as long as they don't mind cats (they are locked in at night - my cats not my guests  ). I live 20 mins by train from Kings Cross (direct service). St Albans is very close to the A1M, M25 and M1 so easy to get to. 

Thanks Roze, for organizing this.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

I'd love to meet up as well!  I could volunteer DH if you want a DJ for a disco.


----------



## roze

Thanks, all,

Your suggestions were excellent Bluebell- as ever the wise one! Will PM/call soon if you are up for a chat.

Sasha, thanks for the advice also and thanks so much for your PM. Will be in touch too.

Can I therefore propose the following;


Something in London.
A lunch.
A Saturday.
Late Feb or early March- say Sat 28th Feb, Sat 7th or Sat 14th March,
Just us girls!


May I propose Sat 28th Feb? Far enough away to enable plans to be made.

Lunch and location in London- thats another question as is budget. Presumably we would want somewhere where the staff arent chasing us out as soon as we've finished lunch.

The Holiday Inn Kensington do standard fare which is ok but you can chill out in the bar area and it tends to be quiet at weekends. I'm not necessarily obsessed with this hotel but it does mean that you don't feel pressured to leave after the meal and can hang around for a coffee etc. However open to suggestions about some good pubs and restaurants for hanging out too! My own suggestions are;

Pizza Express- there are loads of them but the one near Baker Street tube is fairly quiet on Saturdays and its near enough to Oxford Street for a shopping expedition before or after.
Bertorellis St Martins Lane.
The Red Fort (classic Indian food) in Soho.(not cheap but pretty fab food and fairly quiet.
The Barrowboy and Banker pub on London Bridge- good for also visiting Borough Market and the Tate Modern. Standard pub fare.
The Tate Modern brasserie/restaurant itself.
The Oxo Tower Brasserie/bar area.
Various O'Neills pubs throughout London!
Anywhere near the Angel.

Let me know what y'all think and we'll try and firm something up by this weekend.

love,

roze x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
Am free for the end of Feb, not sure about the other 2 dates yet. I think no babes is a good idea for now, for those people who don't have them yet- although I am less prickly now than I was and I never was about Abroadies babies it is hard sometimes as we all know. 

Anywhere in London would be fine as long as I can get there on the train. Am saving cash a bit now, what with baby on the way so won't be staying in a hotel! But if I know a firm date I will book the train as it is loads cheaper that way. 

Thanks for organising, Roze.  Will be lovely to meet some regulars and some familiar faces/names!

Bloobs- Massive huglets to you, hun. Like Sasha says, we miss you here but I totally understand why you're not on here as much. Look after yourself and stay in touch. Big hugs to you, DH and Ria. xx 

Got to dash, loads of work to do.
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

I think you are right to meet without the babes - but you'd better put me down as a "maybe" as at the moment I can't leave Lil with DH for more than 10 mins - hopefully things will have improved by the end of Feb tho'  Great suggestions Roze - you are def, right - we'll need somewhere where we can gas for hours !!!!


----------



## larkles

Ladies, a belated Happy New Year to all

I would love to come to an abroadies meet up, it doesn’t matter that I don’t have a bump or bump to be, am a very good babysitter   but do agree with the no babies suggestion as it is us who are meeting up after all, it is lovely to see your babes and your achievements but it’s me and you that have made the difference to our lives and treatments if you know what I mean xx

Yonny-Lovely news from you-I love the names, especially as I am J L too! Oh what a lovely Christmas you must’ve had, wishing you lots of love with your new family   

Pen-Hi again my lovely pregnant lady, hope you’re enjoying yourselves, thinking of you xx

RSMUM-I live in London but am more than Happy to come to North Wales, -it sounds like a lovely peaceful area, no sirens, no mad drivers?! Are there any nice B&B’s up there? Bet there are, anyway that’s my opinion, any other suggestions? It’s just nice to get out of the city and see new places. Look forward to meeting you x

Bonnie-Hope you had a good Xmas

Giggly-Hope all’s going well with J

Mini-me-best of luck for your immenient arrivals

Roze-Thanks for initiating the meet up, would be lovely to meet you

Crusoe-Sorry you can't make it, we'll take heaps of photos   so pleased to hear you’ll have your child in your arms soon-I wish I could see the moment you’re reunited as am sure it will be a very special moment 

Nikkis-nice to see you again

Safari girl, Nats, Shazzer hope you’re all okay

Am Happy with sushi, indian not too good for me-too heavy & spicey! Sat 28th Feb sounds great for me that way can book that day off work

Larkles
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just a quickie to say I'm happy to come to the Midlands somewhere so that RSMum can get there for a few hours at least. That would be less London-centric and possibly better for everyone? I REALLY want to meet you, Deb!!! Anyone else up for that? Not sure I can make it to N.Wales for a weekend,although have done it before in my old whitewater canoeing days. Am too decrepit now! LOL.

Can't stop but hi to you lovely lot.
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a real quickie from me to say that when we met in Stratford, we made it lunch .......and then all afternoon as well, and evening too!!!  It makes it more worthwhile for those that have travelled a long way.  People can drop in and out whenever suits..... so might be worth doing that in London  / Midlands or wherever else you meet up.
Blooooobs xxxx
PS Thanks all for you sweet words to me.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

I am a definate maybe and midlands would be fab for me, I have two spare rooms in Kenilworth too if anyone was up for that! No station here but only 10 minute taxi from Warwick station or Leamington spa and I would be delighted to sort arrangements etc if people were interested.  We have a great pub/bar/restaurant here with a private dining room which I could get? Is that of any interest?

Either way, wherever it be, I would love to meet up. Giggles, would be super to see you again, doggy is good - still mad but ever so slightly more grown up now, as long as no one minds me (hopefully  ) being with bump - it will be invisible still I would think.

Larkles not allowing ourselves too much enjoyment yet, waiting for scan on Monday before we really believe everything is real! Thank you for thinking of us, you are such a sweetheart.

Bloobs, we miss you darling, hope you are OK.

Love to everyone else

Pen
xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Ladies

Can we have a vote of somesorts? Stratford, Midlands, Kenilworth, London or ??

Pen-Kenilworth sounds great to me   don't be silly you, we'd love to see your bump   

Bluebell-I love that sort of place, sounds good. Hope you're okay xx 

Giggly-Am fine with that too, Rsmum, what do you reckon?!!

Any other suggestions?

Larkles
xx


----------



## three_stars

Hi there

Would so love to meet up with you ladies but seems very unlikely for me at the moment.. especially end fev.  I do hope I have a chance to come over to London sometime in the spring though.

Does anyone need a copy of the twins handbook?  Guess I should ask on abroadies as well. 

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Grumpygirl

Any more discussion of a meet up and where? I don't mind! Just need to plan in advance these days or won't be able to make it. 

Hugs to everyone!! xx


----------



## AlmaMay

I'd love to still meet up.  Being selfish I would vote for London because it is easy for me but I'd travel.


----------



## roze

Hi, folks,

I keep thinking I've posted  in response but seemingly I haven't so apologies. All I wanted to say is that I don't know the midlands so would not know how to start organising something there so best I think if someone who lives there/knows the area arranges this?

I know a few London folk have suggested meeting up a little more informally so I believe that something in London is on the cards towards the end of Feb/early March, not sure of the details yet.

Keep well,


roze


----------



## earthe kitt

Wow Pen Possy 

Just seen you're sig - well done girl - hope you get safely thru to a beautiful babe

I don't know about meet ups - my twins are 2 in a couple of weeks - hoping to get back in touch with meself one of these days - maybe after that I'll come to a meet

Good luck to all abroadies - you're in the best place

Jo XXXX


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you Earthe Kitt!

I am still keen for a meet up but not sure if we are going to pull this off or not. London is possible for me (its about an hour and a half on a train to Marylebone) so somewhere central or around Baker Street would be good or am still happy to arrange something up here either in Kenilworth, Warwick, Leamington Spa etc but that didnt seem to have many supporters.

I know there is a lot going on with everyone what with Crusoe's new little boy joining the family soon and Giggly your little one must be over half way along now but count me in still if we can get something together.

Pen
xxx


----------

